# Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam



## Coxpal

A Dual Dash Cam, not only provides key evidence, protects you against false allegations, but also a deterrent, bad PAX behave better, it is basically a "must have" for all Uber drivers.

Then the question is: What is a good dual dash cam to have?

Unlike "like or don't like" which are the subjective judgements, a dash cam good or not good can be objectively judged by technical comparison. According to our understanding, we judge a dual dash cam good or not from following 3 aspects:

Reliability is always the most important, i.e. the dash cam should have the recording when you want most and the dash cam should keep working for years.
Image Clarity is the second most important, i.e. not only have the recording but also can be seen clearly.
Easy to Use is the third most important, i.e. it is user friendly.










COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HLT4TR1 ) is exactly the one which we designed it based on above 3 principles:






At last, we always stand behind our product, if you have any questions or problems about our camera, please don't hesitate to contact us ([email protected]), reply within 24-hour is our solemn promise to all of our customers (Most messages are usually replied within 1-2 hours).


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Can the mount be mounted horizontally?


----------



## Coxpal

Fusion_LUser said:


> Can the mount be mounted horizontally?


Thanks for your questions, the answer is No, the above illustration shows the mount is widely compatible with all kinds of windscreen, from cars to trucks etc, but it can NOT be installed 180 degree horizontally, thanks.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Coxpal said:


> Thanks for your questions, the answer is No, the above illustration shows the mount is widely compatible with all kinds of windscreen, from cars to trucks etc, but it can NOT be installed 180 degree horizontally, thanks.


Its not a deal breaker I was thinking of a spot I might like to mount it if it did go horizontally. It does have some nice features but I'm not gonna lie I'd like to see some reviews first... Plus I don't want to re-run the wiring in my car for the USB-C cable just yet!

Can you make changes to the setting via the app and WiFi?


----------



## Coxpal

Fusion_LUser said:


> Its not a deal breaker I was thinking of spot I might like to mount it if it did go horizontally. It does have some nice features but I'm not gonna lie I'd like to see some reviews first... Plus I don't want to re-run the wiring in my car for the USB-C cable just yet!
> 
> Can you make changes to the setting via the app and WiFi?


1, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam is just launched and no review so far, but we expect true feedback from our customers, this is a serious product and also we will seriously provide customer service;

2, Yes, enjoy your existing dash cam if it works well.

3, COXPAL APP can be downloaded from either Google Play or Apple APP store, you can make all changes to the settings include modify "device name" and "password".


----------



## Trafficat

1. How long can it record before it loops?

2. Can you turn off the screen while it is on?


----------



## Coxpal

Trafficat said:


> 1. How long can it record before it loops?
> 
> 2. Can you turn off the screen while it is on?


Thanks for your attention, the recording time as below FYI(Our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam supports 256GB max):











Trafficat said:


> 1. How long can it record before it loops?
> 
> 2. Can you turn off the screen while it is on?


Another question about screen off:
Yes, 4 options by "Auto Screen Off" = Never turn off + 1 minute off + 3 minutes off + GPS screen(Shows real-time Time + GPS Speed).


----------



## NicFit

It has WiFi, what does it do? Just connect to a phone to transfer some recordings and modify settings or does it have cloud capabilities?


----------



## Coxpal

NicFit said:


> It has WiFi, what does it do? Just connect to a phone to transfer some recordings and modify settings or does it have cloud capabilities?


Hello, thanks for your attention, regarding your question about WiFi:

For most of the time, APP by WiFi is useless(my personal opinion), no bother to connect it at all.

However, Use WiFi to realize direct connect between the camera and the phone APP, to set camera parameters, to download a video clip into your phone, and then show the key evidence to on-site Sheriff, or instantly share the video clip to social networks etc, it is quite useful.

Furthermore, the downloaded video clip can be further "croped" to any shorter lengths such as 10S etc, then barrier-free to upload it to any social networks...



NicFit said:


> It has WiFi, what does it do? Just connect to a phone to transfer some recordings and modify settings or does it have cloud capabilities?


BTW, our camera does NOT have cloud capabilities, remote monitor + cloud storage is another story:
1, The camera needs to have built-in 3G/4G module, and "data plan" is required as well, accordingly, both its product cost and use cost will be comparatively very high;
2, Its current main application, I think, is fleet management.


----------



## Coxpal

*Welcome questions about our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam ^_^*

BTW, A little about Li battery, Supercapacitor, RTC battery applied in dash cameras:

Li battery: Comparatively big capacity; Limited cycle charge times, generally failured in 1-1.5 years; poses fire risk;

Supercapacitor: Small capacity; To provide the power to save the last video clip when camera's external power is cut off; Long cycle charge times, working temperature range wider than Li battery, no fire risk;

RTC: To keep the device system time correct, some "cost-down" camera without RTC but rely on Li battery, supercapacitor, GPS:

 Li battery: when battery failured, then system time can't be kept correct;
Supercapacitor: when its power work out, then system time can't be kept correct;
GPS sync time: GPS singal lock usually takes minutes, the time before GPS positioning will not be displayed correctly.


----------



## Coxpal

*Suction cup mount and adhesive mount for dash camera, which one you prefer?*

Suction cup mount Pros:

 Easy to mount & unmount
Suction cup mount Cons:

Comparatively easy to fall off from windscreen;
 Inevitable image vibration

Adhesive mount Pros:

Stable image;
Not easy to fall off from windscreen;
Adhesive mount Cons:

Not easy to unmount;
Leave residues after unmounting and need to clean it.

My personal conclusion is: For cheap dash cam and prepared to replace it at any time, then suction cup is the best choice; for expensive dash cam and ready to use it for long time, adhesive mount is better.

How do you think? Welcome share your 3rd solution to mount the camera.


----------



## Eco-Charles

I'm thinking maybe give away 10-20-30 of these for people here to review.


----------



## Coxpal

Eco-Charles said:


> I'm thinking maybe give away 10-20-30 of these for people here to review.


Thanks for your advice! I am also think so.

Anyone (the member of Uberpeople.net) want to review our *COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* (Limited quantity) could PM me; or send mail to [email protected].

Welcome questions still ^_^


----------



## Coxpal

Following 3 pictures of COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam:

Fearless to show its* internal*, especially optimized in heat dissipation (Heat is a constant theme for all electronics, more heat means less reliability and shorter lifespan);
Excellent *GPS signal*, the highest GPS signal value in field test I saw is 47 (Generally in-car 40=OK), it turns out from the side that the camera has excellent "EMI shielding"
High quality *packaging*, Apple'esque, can be an ideal gift.


----------



## mrpjfresh

I commend you on making such a fine looking product. It checks all the boxes for a non cloud dash camera for rideshare/taxi in my book -- dual FHD with IR, supercapacitor, optional gps, wifi, parking mode, sleek low profile design. One thing that's also smart was the placement of the interior camera on the left as most non right side drivers seem to mount dash cameras more on the passenger side out of the way.

Does the camera use an IR cut filter and what nanometer light does the camera use for IR? If you omit using the GPS mount, can the camera be powered with the 2nd usb c port on the actual camera or is that just for file transfer? Also, is the camera easy to remove from the mount?

I tried the latest Vantrue 3 channel a few months ago and liked it, but the biggest flaws in my opinion were not being able to power the camera directly without the huge mount without sacrificing the 3rd camera and it was ridiculously hard to remove from the windshield mount unlike its predecessor.

I ultimately settled on the Blackvue 750 because it fits my SUV well and has everything I need (actually more than I use). Had your camera come out a month or two ago, it surely would have been on my list. With your pricepoint and features, you have a very good shot to be in a lot of rideshare drivers' cars in my opinion if it is equal to or better than the commonly used N2. If you need another reviewer for Amazon or YouTube or whatever, get in touch. Good luck!


----------



## Coxpal

mrpjfresh said:


> I commend you on making such a fine looking product. It checks all the boxes for a non cloud dash camera for rideshare/taxi in my book -- dual FHD with IR, supercapacitor, optional gps, wifi, parking mode, sleek low profile design. One thing that's also smart was the placement of the interior camera on the left as most non right side drivers seem to mount dash cameras more on the passenger side out of the way.
> 
> Does the camera use an IR cut filter and what nanometer light does the camera use for IR? If you omit using the GPS mount, can the camera be powered with the 2nd usb c port on the actual camera or is that just for file transfer? Also, is the camera easy to remove from the mount?
> 
> I tried the latest Vantrue 3 channel a few months ago and liked it, but the biggest flaws in my opinion were not being able to power the camera directly without the huge mount without sacrificing the 3rd camera and it was ridiculously hard to remove from the windshield mount unlike its predecessor.
> 
> I ultimately settled on the Blackvue 750 because it fits my SUV well and has everything I need (actually more than I use). Had your camera come out a month or two ago, it surely would have been on my list. With your pricepoint and features, you have a very good shot to be in a lot of rideshare drivers' cars in my opinion if it is equal to or better than the commonly used N2. If you need another reviewer for Amazon or YouTube or whatever, get in touch. Good luck!


Hello friend, thanks very much for your attention and trust, for your questions:

1, It does NOT have a IR CUT filter, however, we know the potential problem if without IR CUT filter and accordingly, the image for inside camera is especially optimized and it does NOT have the purple color like other cameras we see on the market.

2, Infrared LED is based on 940, it is invisible by human eyes.

3, Yes, the camera without GPS mount can be powerd via its own Type-C connector, actually I personally like to take it home and use it as security camera at home, by connecting with a power bank, or AC charger(5Vdc/2A), it has wonderul parking monitor function.

4, Yes, the camera can be easily moved from the GPS mount, not boastful, but it is really a breeze to use. Moreover, the biggest challenge we solved is "the vibration" (cause unstable image), generally speaking, suction cup mount brings bigger vibration, some adhesive mounts also have the problem, but usually slighter than suction cup mount. I think we thorougly solved this problem.

5, Yes, we are still looking for reviewer, I will later PM you.

Thanks again.


----------



## NicFit

Coxpal said:


> Hello, thanks for your attention, regarding your question about WiFi:
> 
> For most of the time, APP by WiFi is useless(my personal opinion), no bother to connect it at all.
> 
> However, Use WiFi to realize direct connect between the camera and the phone APP, to set camera parameters, to download a video clip into your phone, and then show the key evidence to on-site Sheriff, or instantly share the video clip to social networks etc, it is quite useful.
> 
> Furthermore, the downloaded video clip can be further "croped" to any shorter lengths such as 10S etc, then barrier-free to upload it to any social networks...
> 
> 
> BTW, our camera does NOT have cloud capabilities, remote monitor + cloud storage is another story:
> 1, The camera needs to have built-in 3G/4G module, and "data plan" is required as well, accordingly, both its product cost and use cost will be comparatively very high;
> 2, Its current main application, I think, is fleet management.


Then this camera won't work for me, my current one has full cloud capabilities, able to adjust settings and take clips from the WiFi, most cars have hotspots already running in them, no need to put a 3g/4g on a camera, just need WiFi. I want the cloud features in case something happens. I also have auto upload when the camera is torn down or accident detected. Sounds like this is a basic entry camera, I'll stick with my current one


----------



## Coxpal

NicFit said:


> Then this camera won't work for me, my current one has full cloud capabilities, able to adjust settings and take clips from the WiFi, most cars have hotspots already running in them, no need to put a 3g/4g on a camera, just need WiFi. I want the cloud features in case something happens. I also have auto upload when the camera is torn down or accident detected. Sounds like this is a basic entry camera, I'll stick with my current one


Thanks for your message.

Yes, there are many different kinds of cameras on the market, find the one which is most suitable, enjoy your camera!


----------



## Coxpal

COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam includes privately tailored:

 *Android & iOS APP*: Free of Charge
*Mac & Windows GPS Viewer*: Free of Charge

APP includes the function of "Crop" video length, I personally like it very much because only croped video clip like 5S or 10S can be easily shared to social networks:


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Coxpal said:


> BTW, our camera does NOT have cloud capabilities, remote monitor + cloud storage is another story:
> 1, The camera needs to have built-in 3G/4G module, and "data plan" is required as well, accordingly, both its product cost and use cost will be comparatively very high;


The solution to this would be to use the driver's cellphone as a WiFi Direct hotspot with the dashcam as the client, and then simply use the phone's data plan to upload video to the cloud. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## Coxpal

The Gift of Fish said:


> The solution to this would be to use the driver's cellphone as a WiFi Direct hotspot with the dashcam as the client, and then simply use the phone's data plan to upload video to the cloud. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


Thanks for your message.

Yes, to realize "cloud storage" + "remote monitor", there must be a 3G/4G network.

Use built-in 3g/4g telecommunication module in dash cam, or connect with an external 3G/4G network such as user's mobile phone, or car's hotspot etc.

All needs "data plan", that's what I said "it is an another story".


----------



## Coxpal

Needless to say too much about the importance of saving the last video clip when dash camera's external power is cut off, for example, when turn off car engine, or when in an accident, etc, because the last video clip is usually the key evidence we are in need of.

If the dash cam is with built-in Li battery:

As long as the battery is alive, usually no problem to save the last video clip;
But once the battery is failed, then the last video clip can not be saved for sure. 
If the dash cam is with built-in Supercapacitor, because of its comparatively small capacity:

Usually no problem for basic 1080P dash cameras;
But *big challenge* for high end models such as with GPS, WiFi, Bluetooth, Infrared Night Vision, or 4K camera, because consume more power.

Our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam is no problem to save the last video clip.

You could also pay a little attention to your camera: If the last video video is there?

LCD screen turned off before the camera's ending song?
Or simply check microSD files in computer to see if the last video file is corrupted.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I am willing to try out and review the dashcam.


----------



## Daisey77

I'm actually looking at getting a dash cam. There's so many different things to consider when getting a dash cam. Especially if the primary reason is for ride-sharing. I consider myself really lucky in the sense I've been driving almost 6 years without the dash cam and I've only had one false allegation with each platform. However in terms of accidents I've been screwed every single time. I've never encountered that prior to doing this job. I've always felt the guilty parties Insurance handled claims quite well. Somehow once Uber or Lyft is attached to you, that all goes out the window


----------



## Coxpal

Privately Tailored *Mac & Windows GPS Viewer:*

For *COXPAL* Dash Cam Only;
Installation program can be downloaded from www.coxpal.com ;
It is *Free of Charge.*


----------



## Coxpal

Always *recommend use high quality microSD card* for all dash cameras:

Recommend original *Samsung EVO, SanDisk High Endurance* series etc;
DO NOT recommend *SanDisk Ultra *series because it is notoriously known for its poor incompatibility to all dash cameras.
DO NOT recommend other *generic cards*;
DO NOT recommend *buy from Ebay* because possibly get fake one.

Because loop recording by dash cam means frequently write and overwrite to the microSD card, it means the microSD card is always under heavy workload, that's why some microSD cards work quite well for other applications but failed in dash camera.


----------



## Coxpal

1, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam Amazon link:

www.amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1 (US)

2, COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam *Lightning Deal US$30 OFF on Amazon US* at:

2020/*11/16 3:35 PM PST* to 2020/*11/16 9:35 PM PST*


----------



## Coxpal

*Motion Detection* by Dash Cam is NOT practical but *more of a promotional stunt*!

After several time's field testing to motion detection, and also tried to optimize it, *we finally gave up and remove this function from our camera.*

Unlike a real motion sensor, the work principle of Motion Detection by Dash Cam is: By sensing the changes of ambient luminance through the front lens, then make logical judgement:

When test indoors, for example, pass hand in front of the lens, it is very sensitive and accurate, because it can detects the obvious luminance changes; 
the problem is, when test in outdoors, for example, a person or a car passes in front of the car, the camera can't feel the ambient lumiance change at all, then the camera will not make judgement, or make false judgement.

Accordingly, parking monitor in our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam has 2 parking modes:

*Time Lapse 1FPS*;
*Low Resolution 720P*: 720P image in static state is actually not bad at all.
Both can significantly *prolong the recording time* of the microSD card and also *reduce the power consumption*.


----------



## Coxpal

*WiFi Dash Cam* & *IP Camera* & *Cloud Dash Cam*

It is foreseeable that we may receive some negative ratings because of different expectation to the "WiFi" of the dash cam, I would like to have a little explanations about the differences between them:

*WiFi Dash Cam:*

Direct connect between: *Dash cam---Mobile APP*; No data cost;
Due to small transmitting power of the built-in WiFi module in dash cam, generally speaking, mobile APP can only be connected with the Dash Cam in the car; or quite near the car, i.e. within Dash Cam WiFi signal's coverage;
To realize: Preview; Playback; Download; Camera Settings etc.

*IP Security Camera:*

Connect between: *mobile APP---Home WiFi Router---IP Camera*;
To realize: Preview; Playback; Download; Remote Monitor; Cloud Storage etc.

*Cloud Dash Cam:*

Use 3G/4G telecommunication module is a must; By Dash Cam's built-in module; or By in-car's module;
To realize: Preview; Playback; Download; Camera Settings; Remote Monitor; Cloud Storage etc;
Data cost is a must; High cost of use because of video transmit; Service is limited in the 3G/4G coverage area;
Some dash cameras without 3G/4G module claim "unlimited cloud storage": It is NOT practical at all because the phone needs to be always connected with the camera, it means the car owner is in the car, therefore, unnecessary to upload "event video" to the cloud at all.


----------



## Coxpal

Exquisitely designed *Parking Monitor* function of COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam:

*Endure extreme high temperature*;
Poses *no fire risk*;
Considered the case of a few cars with active cigar lighter, i.e. when car engine off, the cigar lighter still has power output.
Dual camera or single front camera in parking mode optional;
Turn on or turn off "Parking LED Indicator"(It is red flash) optional;
Guard time from 15 minutes to 24 hours optional;
Clear working logic.


----------



## Coxpal

*Fake! Fake! Fake!

170° viewing angle claimed by some dash cameras is NOT true* but exaggerated, and also angle is NOT the bigger, the better:

The bigger viewing angle, the bigger image distortion due to fish eye lens;
The bigger viewing angle, the bigger image size, it means less pixels averaged to each detail;
140° viewing angle is actually big enough to cover all lanes and meanwhile, has only a little image disortion.

*4K resolution claimed by IMX335 is NOT true; 2K resolution claimed by IMX307 is NOT true:*

4K requires 8-mega pixel image sensor, IMX335 = 5-mega pixel sensor = maximum 2K in 16:9 or 2.5K in 16:10
2K requires 4-mega pixel image sensor, IMX307 = 2-mega pixel sensor = maximum FHD1080P.


----------



## Coxpal

Happy Thanksgiving!

*COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* = *US$119.99 *(US$50 Off Coupon) = From *Nov 27 to Nov 30,* 2020

Amazon US: https://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1

12-month warranty (Extended to 18-month after registering on COXPAL official website) + Lifetime Technical Support!


----------



## Daisey77

Well sales must be good because the price has went up


----------



## Coxpal

Daisey77 said:


> Well sales must be good because the price has went up


Hello friend, Happy Thanksgiving!

Unfortunately the sales is not as good as expected, the main reason is its low popularity at present.

But I don't worry at all, I am confident that it will get better, my confidence is based on our sincerely designed product, it is definitely a high quality one.

Gold will glitter forever ^_^


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Coxpal said:


> Unfortunately the sales is not as good as expected, the main reason is its low popularity at present.


Well, this is refreshingly honest!

Imagine if Uber had the same ethos:

Dara - "The fact is, we've never made money and we never will. Folk just aren't willing to spend enough on rideshare or food delivery for the drivers to profit and for us to profit too."


----------



## Coxpal

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, this is refreshingly honest!
> 
> Imagine if Uber had the same ethos:
> 
> Dara - "The fact is, we've never made money and we never will. Folk just aren't willing to spend enough on rideshare or food delivery for the drivers to profit and for us to profit too."


Hello friend, Happy Thanksgiving!

Sorry, I didn't actually understand what you meant above, because my mother tongue is not English.

Anyway, I treat it as "your encouragement and urges to us COXPAL" , thank you!


----------



## Coxpal

Daisey77 said:


> Well sales must be good because the price has went up


Hello friend,

I guess you misunderstood our sale price:

*COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* = *US$169.99 - US$50 Coupon = US$119.99 *From *Nov 27 *to* Nov 30,* 2020

Amazon US: https://amazon.com/dp/B08HLT4TR1


----------



## Coxpal

COXPAL APP for iOS and Android:

*We take user privacy seriously*, we fully understand the importance of phone permissions to an user, because I am also discreet to enable my phone's permissions when I use any APPs. 
Our COXPAL APP *does NOT collect *any kinds of personal data but requires basic permissions only, please rest assured to download it and use it.


----------



## Coxpal

Benefited from the detachable design, camera body of COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam can be taken home and then have following extra "bonuses" :

A *home security camera:* It can be powered on by *5Vdc/2A *wall charger to have 3 recording modes ( Normal recording + Parking monitor time lapse + Parking monitor 720P);
A *web cam:* It can be connected with computer directly by "USB *data* cable" and then to be a web cam, plug and play and no need to install driver;
A *mass storage device:* It can be connected with computer directly by "USB* data* cable" and then to be a storage device and directly download the video clips from the microSD card into the computer.


----------



## Coxpal

*A good dash cam is an art of balance in all indexes *but not one single index prominent:

1, *Image clarity:* It is the clearer the better for sure, but as one part of the dash cam, too clear such as 4K will bring 2 problems:

*Heat:* If can't handle heat properly, the camera is definitely a failed product, especially if want to use it in hot areas or apply its parking monitor function; 
*Storage:* Takes more storage space, means the shorter recordings saved, and also the bigger burden the microSD card has to bear.

2, *Infrared night vision: *it is the more infrared LEDs the brighter for sure, but as another part of the dash cam, add more infrared LEDs will also brings another problem:

*Power consumption:* It is not a big deal for normal recording, but it is absolutely a big challenge when camera's external power is cut off, then the camera relies on its own power ( built-in battery or supercapacitor) to save the last video clip, but more infrared LEDs will consume more power and then don't have enough power to save the last video clips, meanwhile, as we know that "the last video clip" is usually the key evidence.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

How do you compete against the owl cam?


----------



## Coxpal

RideShare_Hustler said:


> How do you compete against the owl cam?


Hello friend,

Thanks for your message.

1, There is no direct competition between COXPAL dash cam and OWL dash cam.

2, OWL makes cloud dash cam, *it is a great product indeed,* I personally like it. Meanwhile, we have no ability to make "Cloud dash cam" for the time being;

3, However, according to my understanding, there are some drawbacks of OWL dash cam as well:

Camera itself is expensive;
Use-cost is also expensive, unlike transfer words or pictures, remote video transmission consumes very high traffic;
The resolution of its inside camera is 720P only.

4, In addition, I heard that OWL is no longer in business and "OWL" brand is being used by another company, *not sure if it is true* and also don't know the details.


----------



## Coxpal

Your voice matters!

*Welcome review our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam! *We can send it for reviewing free of charge.

Anyone (the member of Uberpeople.net) wants to review our *COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* (Limited quantity) could send me a private message; or send mail to [email protected];

Always welcome any questions and comments about our camera, it will be greatly helpful for us to make our existing product and next product better!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Coxpal said:


> transmission consumes very high traffic


Are you talking about the built-in 4G LTE?



Coxpal said:


> In addition, I heard that OWL is no longer in business and "OWL" brand is being used by another company, *not sure if it is true* and also don't know the details.


They might have been bought up by another company, but they are still in business as I am currently using it.

What is your take on the safeguard feature?


----------



## Coxpal

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Are you talking about the built-in 4G LTE?
> 
> They might have been bought up by another company, but they are still in business as I am currently using it.
> 
> What is your take on the safeguard feature?


Hello friend,

1, Yes, I mean built-in 4G; Accordingly, the service is limited in the area of 4G network coverage, it is suitable to be used in cities but not quite suitable in vast suburban and rural areas.

2, Safeguard feature: Our camera has parking monitor function by installing an extra hardwire kit, you could read my previous posts in this thread to know how our camera's parking monitor works, although it does NOT have remote monitor function like OWL Cam.

Thanks!


----------



## Coxpal

Different cameras, different prices, we sometimes hear from customers say like this: " xxx is much much cheaper but the same picture quality or even feel better...etc", Yes, this is true, because "cost down" is seldom applied in visible parts.

Typical "cost-down" is usually *from the invisible parts* which can't be easily found by ordinary consumers:

Signal interference to other in-car devices such as noises from radio?
Hot in working mode and dead within several weeks or months?
Plastic house deformed by hot weather? 
etc...
Welcome share your experience if you have encountered similar cases...


----------



## Coxpal

*If without preconditions, make out license plate is a pseudo proposition!*

1, See license plate clearly or not depends on various conditions: Resolution, weather, distance, speed etc; Seeing a license plate is no difference with seeing any other details in the image, i.e. the camera doesn't intelligently and specially recognize it as a license plate but only recognize it as a normal area in an image;

2, No matter what camera is, 1080P or 2K or 4K, *the capability of making out license plate clearly is limited to a narrow scope*, i.e. not too far distance, good weather etc;

3, However, if all the preconditions are the same such as the same viewing angle, weather, distance etc; the camera with higher resolution is undoubtedly better in making out license plate, because "more pixels averaged to a specified area";

4, A compromised tactic to have the license plate is: *Read out the license plate number and let the camera record it by audio*.


----------



## Young Kim

Coxpal said:


> Your voice matters!
> 
> *Welcome review our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam! *We can send it for reviewing free of charge.
> 
> Anyone (the member of Uberpeople.net) wants to review our *COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam* (Limited quantity) could send me a private message; or send mail to [email protected];
> 
> Always welcome any questions and comments about our camera, it will be greatly helpful for us to make our existing product and next product better!


I will say to others that Coxpal does feel your voice matters. I have this dashcam and the sponsor was excellent in his support of the product.


----------



## UbaBrah

Bro I would seriously find a good online translator, I'm interested but it's kind of hard to figure out what you're saying.


Coxpal said:


> *make out license plate*


This is a make out license plate.


----------



## Coxpal

UbaBrah said:


> Bro I would seriously find a good online translator, I'm interested but it's kind of hard to figure out what you're saying.
> 
> This is a make out license plate.


Hello friend,

Forgive my poor English and I modestly accept your kind criticism.

Please could you kindly let me know the "very native expressions"? what I want to see is: clearly see the car license plate number needs a series of preconditions, i.e. car license plate number can only be seen by dash cam in a few situations...

Thanks again for your great help, it is a real "Doing by learning and learning by doing" ^_^


----------



## MikhailCA

The camera is born to be used in all kinds of extreme weather conditions, its working temperature range is from -4°F to 158°F (-20°C to 70°C)

How about direct sunshine? In some places temperature could be much higher, like Walmart parking lot in California/Texas.


----------



## Coxpal

MikhailCA said:


> The camera is born to be used in all kinds of extreme weather conditions, its working temperature range is from -4°F to 158°F (-20°C to 70°C)
> 
> How about direct sunshine? In some places temperature could be much higher, like Walmart parking lot in California/Texas.


Hello friend,

A very good question: This is one of our camera's core value but sometimes it can be easily ignored because it is not the "obvious & visible" part:

A definite answer is Yes, it can be endure extreme hot weather environment due to a series of optimization in heat-dissipation, our in-house testing result shows "works 8-hour in 176℉ constant temperature oven".


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Forgive my poor English and I modestly accept your kind criticism.
> 
> Please could you kindly let me know the "very native expressions"? what I want to see is: clearly see the car license plate number needs a series of preconditions, i.e. car license plate number can only be seen by dash cam in a few situations...
> 
> Thanks again for your great help, it is a real "Doing by learning and learning by doing" ^_^


Your English is fine.


----------



## Coxpal

*Giveaway available!*

The detailed participation rules can be seen from the link below:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/giveaway-149-99-coxpal-a9d-dual-dash-cam-for-reviewing.420967/


----------



## Coxpal

What's in the box of our *COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam*:


----------



## FLKeys

Coxpal said:


> *Suction cup mount and adhesive mount for dash camera, which one you prefer?*
> 
> Suction cup mount Pros:
> 
> Easy to mount & unmount
> Suction cup mount Cons:
> 
> Comparatively easy to fall off from windscreen;
> Inevitable image vibration
> 
> Adhesive mount Pros:
> 
> Stable image;
> Not easy to fall off from windscreen;
> Adhesive mount Cons:
> 
> Not easy to unmount;
> Leave residues after unmounting and need to clean it.
> 
> My personal conclusion is: For cheap dash cam and prepared to replace it at any time, then suction cup is the best choice; for expensive dash cam and ready to use it for long time, adhesive mount is better.
> 
> How do you think? Welcome share your 3rd solution to mount the camera.


Is a rearview mirror mount available? Some states prohibit anything being attached to the windshield.


----------



## Coxpal

FLKeys said:


> Is a rearview mirror mount available? Some states prohibit anything being attached to the windshield.


This is a good question:

1, There are mainly 2 options for mount which are being widely used, one is suction cup and another is adhesive, like I mentioned, both has its pros and cons;

2, Another potential option is "rearview mirror mount": 

Currently our camera doesn't have it;
I indeed considered this before, the only problem is we need to invest money to develop a new tooling, I am waiting the good sales of our camera and then I will definitely develop it, I imagine our camera installed under the rearview looks very neat, discreet.
However, "rearview mirror mount" can only be used by a part of vehicles, because different vehicles, have different mechanical structure of the rearview mirror.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

MikhailCA said:


> The camera is born to be used in all kinds of extreme weather conditions, its working temperature range is from -4°F to 158°F (-20°C to 70°C)
> 
> How about direct sunshine? In some places temperature could be much higher, like Walmart parking lot in California/Texas.


I was provided a A9D and one of the things I noticed (and liked) was how cool it ran, even in direct sunlight. I've only had mine installed for about a month so the temperature outside has not been that bad, even for here in CA so the real test will be next summer.

I have done a "finger" test when the A9D sits in direct sunlight and it is nowhere near as hot as my old dash cam.


----------



## Coxpal

Fusion_LUser said:


> I was provided a A9D and one of the things I noticed (and liked) was how cool it ran, even in direct sunlight. I've only had mine installed for about a month so the temperature outside has not been that bad, even for here in CA so the real test will be next summer.
> 
> I have done a "finger" test when the A9D sits in direct sunlight and it is nowhere near as hot as my old dash cam.


Actually the slogan of our COXPAL brand is:
*Time will tell! *

and its subhead is:
*Reliable, Clear, Friendly!*

This is not a random thought.


----------



## Daisey77

Coxpal said:


> This is a good question:
> 
> 1, There are mainly 2 options for mount which are being widely used, one is suction cup and another is adhesive, like I mentioned, both has its pros and cons;
> 
> 2, Another potential option is "rearview mirror mount":
> 
> Currently our camera doesn't have it;
> I indeed considered this before, the only problem is we need to invest money to develop a new tooling, I am waiting the good sales of our camera and then I will definitely develop it, I imagine our camera installed under the rearview looks very neat, discreet.
> However, "rearview mirror mount" can only be used by a part of vehicles, because different vehicles, have different mechanical structure of the rearview mirror


Couldn't she basically mount it wherever in the vehicle? I mean is there anything that says it has to go on the windshield? The windshield mount could potentially be a stand for the camera and she could mount it anywhere in her vehicle that has a smooth finish, I would think. For example I have actually quite a few smooth surfaces it could potentially sit on. I even have a "shelf" lol









I don't know there maybe some sort of legal thing preventing this but just throwing out some different ideas.


----------



## Coxpal

Daisey77 said:


> Couldn't she basically mount it wherever in the vehicle? I mean is there anything that says it has to go on the windshield? The windshield mount could potentially be a stand for the camera and she could mount it anywhere in her vehicle that has a smooth finish, I would think. For example I have actually quite a few smooth surfaces it could potentially sit on. I even have a "shelf" lol
> View attachment 532675
> 
> 
> I don't know there maybe some sort of legal thing preventing this but just throwing out some different ideas.


The manufacturers need to consider "universality", i.e. the product should be used by the majority.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Daisey77 said:


> Couldn't she basically mount it wherever in the vehicle? I mean is there anything that says it has to go on the windshield? The windshield mount could potentially be a stand for the camera and she could mount it anywhere in her vehicle that has a smooth finish, I would think. For example I have actually quite a few smooth surfaces it could potentially sit on. I even have a "shelf" lol
> View attachment 532675
> 
> 
> I don't know there maybe some sort of legal thing preventing this but just throwing out some different ideas.


It would reduce the field of recording. Ideally you want it to record the entirety on your interior and as much of the road as possible.



FLKeys said:


> Is a rearview mirror mount available? Some states prohibit anything being attached to the windshield.


I dont believe this is an issue in Florida, is it?


----------



## FLKeys

Boca Ratman said:


> I dont believe this is an issue in Florida, is it?


Not an issue in Florida yet, I travel to many states where it is an issue. I take my dash cam and rearview mirror mount with me when I am traveling and renting a car.

If I remember correctly more states have laws against it than don't.


----------



## Boca Ratman

I just received my A9D dashcam.

When @Coxpal first posted about a free cam I was skeptical but I messaged him nonetheless. I could be wrong but, I think I was one of the first to reply to him as his post was minutes old when I did.

I received a reply that I needed to purchase the camera and would receive a rebate/reimbursement. Honestly, I didn't even finish reading his private reply to me. I figured it was most likely a scam of some sort or at least an offer with too many hoops to jump through for me to participate.

I wasn't 100% sure it was a scam so I kept my opinion to myself. I also kept an eye on his posts. Later, there was a review posted for this cam that stated the legitimacy of the offer. I was glad to see it was legit. I didn't follow up with @Coxpal on the off as I figured too much time has passed.

Last week,, to my surprise, he reached out to me. He asked if I was still interested in the cam. They had a new, returned but opened, unit. He was willing to ship it to me.

Of course I accepted this offer and today the cam arrived.

Mr coxpax is a man of his word, and I look forward to getting this cam set up and trying it out.

I'll post a review after I've messed around with it a bit.

So far I do like what I've seen.



FLKeys said:


> Not an issue in Florida yet, I travel to many states where it is an issue. I take my dash cam and rearview mirror mount with me when I am traveling and renting a car.
> 
> If I remember correctly more states have laws against it than don't.


I just received this one, an hour ago. I don't know if you were asking just to ask or because you were interested in the unit. Just messing with it in my living room I think you could easily attach it to a rearview temporarily via a rubber and or zip tie. Or you could use velcro and a attach to your rearveiw if the frame is thick enough. I have my current interior blackvue dash cam attached in this way.

The base attaches separately and the camera slides into the base. The base, I believe is the gps antenna so you'd lose gps info on the files.


----------



## Trafficat

I've had the Coxpal A9D for a few days, courtesy of the sponsor @Coxpal who generously sent me this camera to evaluate. Here's my preliminary review, which I will add to in future posts if I gain more insights to this system:

Here is how it looks installed my car. I chose to mount it to the left of my mirror to make it slightly more discreet. You can see I also have my Valentine1 radar detector. When I drove last night after dark no one commented on the camera but someone did comment on my radar detector which isn't usual.

The mount itself is very good, and allows for vertical adjustability but not horizontally. It uses adhesive to stick directly to the window. So you need to make sure it is horizontally aligned before finding the right place to stick it. The forward facing camera is not adjustable for direction, but the cabin facing camera is on a ball and socket joint so you can angle it towards the cabin. I have mine set angled fully down and to the right.









From the outside of the car looking in (sorry about the reflections):









The camera is physically much smaller than my old KIM606 two way dash cam. I have some videos showing the size in my link below. Still it is isn't quite as discreet as I'd like and it is a fairly obvious camera. This is a good thing for deterring bad behavior by passengers but not the best thing when some passengers complain about the dashcam. With my old KIM606 I had some complaints from passengers, but that camera was even bigger and more obvious. This camera does have a green blinking LED on the right side (hidden behind the mirror) but it does cause the area behind the mirror to glow when active, which I will probably cover with tape. The screen can be set to turn off within 1 minute of the power being on, which is nice, as long as you have a stable power source to the camera. I have some ideas to try and make the camera a little more hidden that I will experiment with.

The camera also makes some chiming noises, which can mostly be turned off, although there is a collision detection noise that I'm not sure if it can or not. I somehow set the collision detector off once while driving for about 6 hours (no collision involved). The sensitivity of the collision detector can be modified in the app.

I couldn't seem to get videos to post here on the board, so I hosted them myself on this page, where I have some videos demonstrating the unboxing of the camera as well as a short cabin clip demonstrating the audio and IR cabin night vision capabilities as well as a forward facing camera clip.

Here's a screenshot showing the interior cabin lighting:









And another showing the clarity of the external view:









The main cameras I have to compare it to are my old KIM606, and using my mounted phone as a dash cam. This camera is far superior to my old KIM606 as far as video feed, the capacity of videos that can be stored if you get the 256 GB memory card, and user friendliness. For drivers who might drive a full 16 hours, a long recording time is really important and this camera can record for a long time.

The worst part of my old camera was that it stored the videos in a proprietary format and they were very difficult to get off of the camera. I would have to take the memory card out, run a dog-slow program, and slowly export videos from the proprietary format. Worse, the software always crashed. However, the COXPAL system is far better. It saves the videos directly in MP4 format, so if you put your SD card into a card reader you can just drag and drop videos that are ready to be played.

Also, it has a feature whereby the dashcam emits a WIFI signal. Connecting to this signal lets you playback the videos on your phone using the COXPAL app which is far better than trying to look at a video on the tiny screen that fits on the camera. Also, you can directly download videos from the app to your phone.

Note that this camera does NOT include a memory card. You will need to get one. Flash memory technology generally does NOT support a large number of writes. That is a major downside to flash memory technology. With my old KIM606 dashcam I burned through at least 1 memory card from repeated writes. Modern flash memory is a little better but you will want to use a micro SD card specifically designated for high endurance use, and of good reputation such as the Samsung Evo line. A card like the SanDisk Ultra does not have the endurance necessary to work for long under the repeated writes required of a looping dash cam.

Ideally, I'd like to see a dash cam that supported an SSD or a hard-drive rather than relying on flash memory, but I think with the 256 GB high quality flash memory it should still last a good amount of time. Using an alternative storage system would also make the camera a lot bigger though.

My old KIM606 dashcam died in a catastrophic manner, and I think two features of the COXPAL will prevent a similar fate. The KIM606 I used to have constantly would overheat, and then the video would stop recording (it would actually make it look like the video was spinning). Also, the power connector on my old camera was this awful proprietary thing that broke on me and I had to get a new cable from the maker... further, the port itself to the camera also broke. The use of USB-C connectors on the COXPAL is very welcome, and the fact that it uses a supercapacitor rather than a battery leaves me hopeful that it will not suffer from the overheating problems of my old camera.

The GPS feature of this camera also works, unlike for my old camera where it was advertised but non-functional.

What impresses me more than the hardware and software of this camera is the responsiveness of COXPAL itself. I ran into a software issue with one feature on the Android application, and when I brought it to the attention of Coxpal, they released a new version of the app within hours that remedied the issue with their app.

As for the downsides, I think the audio recording capability could be a bit better with this camera. My cell phone seems to do a better job of recording cabin voices but it is closer to the center of the car where it is mounted. I'm thinking it is possible that the base being mounted directly to the windshield could be part of the issue, plus my car makes a lot of vibration and noise. If you check the link above, I have a short snippet of myself conversing with a passenger. Most things passengers say to me is audible, but it won't pick up most conversations in the back seat that well (although I haven't tried enhancing the sound with Audacity to see what might be discernible with some enhancement.) I'm also not a huge fan of the way the button on the right side of the dash cam works to access menus and settings. The manual explains pretty well how to work it, but some things require a long press versus a short press and I often have to try a few times to get the menu to come up. To access the camera contents, it requires pressing up on the right dial, followed by left. One is a short press, the other long. Up stops the recording, and then left accesses the menu. Otherwise, left will tell the camera to record an event. Once the menu pops up, you can go down to the menu and select wifi and then it will emit the signal that you can connect to with your phone. But this is a pretty minor quibble. I like how once you have the camera connected to your phone by wifi, that you can use your phone to configure lots of options for this camera. The camera seems highly configurable with many options.

One option I like on this camera is to be able to turn the IR LED on or off. The IR LED is useful for producing clear night images, but I personally wonder if long term exposure to bright IR LEDs for fully dilated eyes might not be ideal.

Overall, I really like this camera so far. Time will tell how it handles long term use, but it is definitely a much more user friendly camera than the one I had before it, and the support from COXPAL is really good.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Trafficat said:


> I ran into a software issue with one feature on the Android application, and when I brought it to the attention of Coxpal, they released a new version of the app within hours that remedied the issue with their app.


Same here. He was quick to be in contact and we exchanged several/many Messages over a few hours. Until my issue was resolved.

The customer service so far has been superb.

You get really good inside coverage. About How much space is there between the front of the camera and the mirror? It looks like the lens is almost even with it.


----------



## Trafficat

Boca Ratman said:


> Same here. He was quick to be in contact and we exchanged several/many Messages over a few hours. Until my issue was resolved.
> 
> The customer service so far has been superb.
> 
> You get really good inside coverage. About How much space is there between the front of the camera and the mirror? It looks like the lens is almost even with it.


It is pretty close. It is maybe an inch or so behind.

Here's a somewhat lousy image from below in the dark:









I've thought also about possibly mounting it directly to the back of the mirror instead of using its stand, but I know stability will be a lot worse if I do. My mirror shakes.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Trafficat said:


> It is pretty close. It is maybe an inch or so behind.
> 
> Here's a somewhat lousy image from below in the dark:
> View attachment 533624
> 
> 
> I've thought also about possibly mounting it directly to the back of the mirror instead of using its stand, but I know stability will be a lot worse if I do. My mirror shakes.


Thanks.

I currently have a blackvue, its two separate units, interior cam and front facing cam.

I have the inside cam mounted where you have your radar detector.

I get good coverage inside the car from there but it looks like you get better coverage. Could be the car design or it could just be a better location.

I received the coxpal yesterday, I couldn't decide where to mount it.

I currently have it attached to the bottom of my rearveiw minus the mount with a rubber band, just to get some footage to look at.

I will see how it does the way you have yours tomorrow. I think my mirror is a few inches futher away from the windshield than yours though.

Your right about getting to the main menu, I find it by accident more than when I want to.


----------



## FLKeys

Camera quality looks good. Sound was not so great, I'll have to run it in my car to compare sound quality. My biggest challenge will be finding the best way to mount it, may take me a few days to come up with a plan.

My preliminary mounting thoughts is to buy another rear view mirror mount that comes with multiple attachment balls. The one shown below I can cut off the 4 tabs and stick the glue bad directly to it so I can mount the camera on the rear view mirror mount. Might not be a bad idea for camera makers to think about including a mounting system in the box for those that don't want things stuck to the window. They don't have to include the whole mounting system just the ball end that locks into the many universal mounts on the market.










https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3K8LUY4AKQ0S4


----------



## Trafficat

Tonight I'm giving it a try with the IR LED off. So far, it seems like the camera does a great job in gathering ambient light in the IR LED off mode, especially if there is any subtle lighting from street lights and businesses. I used to have LED floor lighting but my floor lights failed months ago and I haven't gotten around to replacing them. I am thinking that if I reinstall my floor lighting, the COXPAL will be able to record the cabin clearly without the IR LED when there are no street lights around.

In total darkness, the camera does not record much without the IR LED, as to be expected. But it doesn't take a lot of light for the COXPAL to get good images. Perhaps I will show some images tomorrow.

If I can get consistently good cabin pictures when I reinstall the floor lighting, I will definitely prefer that. My COXPAL is mounted inches from my face so even though it is probably harmless, I don't like the idea of an LED so close to my eyes that are night dilated.

The IR LED does do a fantastic job at illuminating the total darkness scene though. At the same time, I can tell that it doesn't take a lot of light to dramatically improve image clarity. Reviewing videos from a few nights ago I notcie that when a passenger looks at a phone screen, all of the sudden there is a lot of high fidelity detail from the small illumination of a phone screen in the back seat.


----------



## Coxpal

*Regarding sound quality:*

The quality of microphone used by different dash cameras are more or less the same, the cost of the microphone is also very cheap, generally speaking, unnecessary to save cost in this aspect for any dash cameras.
The difference is most probably because of the location of the mic and then slightly different in volume, especially our camera's mic position is located at the bottom of the camera but not at somewhere in a inwards facing position.
However, I do believe the microphone quality is hugely different if compared with mobile phone's, because the suppliers of the microphones are completely different.

*Regarding optional mount:*

We always recommend use our original mount, we spent a lot of time to improve it, especially solved 2 problems: 1), Shaking; 2), Fall off from the windscreen, there is actually a small but unique innovation from our mount, i.e. the mounting surface is not fully flat but a little curved, so as to 100% fit the surface of the windscreen.
Above 2 problems are the reasons we didn't choose suction cup mount as standard accessory, although I admit that suction cup mount seems more welcomed by consumers, because there is a fact that we can see many negative reviews from the dash cameras which used suction cup mount.
In addition, if we will have our own rearview mirror mount in the near future, the mount must be qualified in: 1), not shaking; 2), good quality; 3), not looks ugly. i.e. We don't simply source a "just-so-so" and then label our brand and then sell.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Trafficat said:


> , and of good reputation such as the Samsung Evo line. A card like the SanDisk Ultra does not have the endurance necessary to work for long under the repeated writes required of a looping dash cam.


I've had this card in my Blackvue dashcam for over 2.5 years. Taking it out to take the picture if the first time its been out of the cam since the 2nd or 3rd day I had it.

I originally bought 2 and planned on adding more and rotating them. Because of how the blackvue is designed its a pain in the ass to swap cards.
There are 3 cables (power, gps antenna, the separate interior camera) plugged into it that have to be unplugged. Then open a cover to access the card. If I was smart, I'd take the cam out of the holder before swapping cards. they are easy to drop and get lost. (Ask me how I know) Anyway, I put this card back in on the 3rd day and haven't had it out until today. Never had an issue. I park outside and I live in S. Florida. I used to format the card fairly regularly as suggested but I bet its been at least a year since I did that.

I give this card my stamp of approval!


----------



## Coxpal

Trafficat said:


> Tonight I'm giving it a try with the IR LED off. So far, it seems like the camera does a great job in gathering ambient light in the IR LED off mode, especially if there is any subtle lighting from street lights and businesses. I used to have LED floor lighting but my floor lights failed months ago and I haven't gotten around to replacing them. I am thinking that if I reinstall my floor lighting, the COXPAL will be able to record the cabin clearly without the IR LED when there are no street lights around.
> 
> In total darkness, the camera does not record much without the IR LED, as to be expected. But it doesn't take a lot of light for the COXPAL to get good images. Perhaps I will show some images tomorrow.
> 
> If I can get consistently good cabin pictures when I reinstall the floor lighting, I will definitely prefer that. My COXPAL is mounted inches from my face so even though it is probably harmless, I don't like the idea of an LED so close to my eyes that are night dilated.
> 
> The IR LED does do a fantastic job at illuminating the total darkness scene though. At the same time, I can tell that it doesn't take a lot of light to dramatically improve image clarity. Reviewing videos from a few nights ago I notcie that when a passenger looks at a phone screen, all of the sudden there is a lot of high fidelity detail from the small illumination of a phone screen in the back seat.


Hello friend,

*Regarding Infrared Night Vision:*

1, I especially searched "potential harm caused by infrared light" and this link FYI: https://sciencing.com/infrared-light-effect-eyes-6142267.html ,I think the infrared light applied in dash camera is far away from causing eye injury because its infrared light is from away from "extremely intensive". However, I appreciate your cautious and conservative attitude towards infrared light, you could choose turn on, or turn off it according to your personal willingness ^_^

2, In addition, we also spent a lot of time in optimizing our infrared night vision because we have used 6pcs infrared lights, it means more power consumption than 4pcs version:

We have to use a higher capacity supercapacitor, meanwhile, the size of the supercapacitor can't be too large because of the limited space;
We have to optimize camera software to further save power consumption;
Accordingly, the last video clip when cut off our camera's external power can be always saved. 

If anyone's camera always have the corrupted file for the last video clip, it must be the problem of "limited power of camera's built-in supercapacitor or built-in battery", no exception.



Boca Ratman said:


> I've had this card in my Blackvue dashcam for over 2.5 years. Taking it out to take the picture if the first time its been out of the cam since the 2nd or 3rd day I had it.
> 
> I originally bought 2 and planned on adding more and rotating them. Because of how the blackvue is designed its a pain in the ass to swap cards.
> There are 3 cables (power, gps antenna, the separate interior camera) plugged into it that have to be unplugged. Then open a cover to access the card. If I was smart, I'd take the cam out of the holder before swapping cards. they are easy to drop and get lost. (Ask me how I know) Anyway, I put this card back in on the 3rd day and haven't had it out until today. Never had an issue. I park outside and I live in S. Florida. I used to format the card fairly regularly as suggested but I bet its been at least a year since I did that.
> 
> I give this card my stamp of approval!
> View attachment 534068


Hello friend,

Regarding microSD card:

1, The reason always recommend famous brand like Samsung EVO or SanDisk High Endurance is, they have extremely rare failure rate.

2, The reason don't recommend other generic brands is, they have *comparatively* higher failure rate. For example (*Not accurate data but only for understanding purpose*): If Samsung EVO failure rate is 1:1,000,000, the rate for other generic card possibly is: 1: 100,000, i.e. the majority of a generic card is actually no problem and works well.

3, However, *always need to avoid fake card!*


----------



## Boca Ratman

I received the coxpal-A9D 3 days ago. 
First I want to thank @Coxpal for the generous offer and the exceptional support. I've been really impressed with the support.

I want to give it a partial review here & now while some things are fresh in my mind.

I currently have a Blackvue camera, its a quality camera and a quality brand. I bought it because of their reputation. I really had no complaints and have been happy with it.

After using the Coxpal ad9 I think Blackvue could me much better.

There's a lot I like about this camera. Some things I knew the Blackvue lacked,, some I didn't.

First thing I noticed. There's only one cord, a USB c-style cord thats included. This is big.

(Blackvue 3 cords all unique to blackvue cameras. 1)interior to exterior cameras. 2)A gps antenna that is sold separately, &3) a power cord that needs an aux port. additional power cord was 30 bucks! All come in one size15 ft) my BV cameras and gps antenna are mounted inches apart That's a lot of excess wire.

I received a hardwire kit today, courtesy of the company and install that as soon as I figure out where I want to mount it.

The base/mount for the coxpal is the gps antenna. There are 2 power ports, one on the base and one on the camera. The camera can be removed from the base and used anywhere as long as you have a power source.

They app is very easy to use. You connect your phone to the cam via wifi. You can change settings and veiw/save files.
The files are organized via the app making it relatively easy to find footage you want to veiw and or save. The app groups them by hour, front veiw. Inside veiw and event. 









The app for the blackvue does not organize the files and its a pain in the ass when I need to find and save a particular ride. 








Its just one long list containing both interior and exterior. Blackvue only records in 2 or 3 minute clips. That's a shit ton of files after 6 -8 hours.

Another advantage for Coxpal is it marks the files you downloaded. Top right thumbnail in the pic. Blackvue does not. This may seem like a little thing, and I guess it is but it is so helpful. After several hours driving if I want to save a ride or two, i always wind up saving some two or three times and miss other parts. All I have is that list of 2 minute files. Its a pain in the ass. And because of the design of the blackvue camera itself, getting to the memory card is a hassle. So downloading the files I may need is often necessary.

The coxpal, you can pop off the mount and the card is right there in the slot on the end.

Another plus is the files 1,3, or 5 minutes are seamless. The blackvue misses a second or so in between files. That may not sound like much but it can be. I had a guy call me an asshole and attempt to smack me, he missed and so did my camera, it was right in between files. In that second and a half.

A big feature that this cam has that the blackvue doesn't, is the ability to mark a file instantly and move it to the event folder. 
So if something happens while driving you press left on the dial on the cam and it locks and moves the file to events for easy viewing/saving later.

The video quality is great and the night vision is better than my blackvue. As good or better than the blackvue. I will watch some footage on my TV and compare when I can.

The audio, as noted elsewhere isn't great. I need to use it a little more though. I was erased all the footage I had on it by accident so I can't compare it to anything.

Overall I think its a great camera along with the app, very user friendly and the support it top notch! My blackvue was at least 2x the price and I feel the coxpal-A9D is better.


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> I received the coxpal-A9D 3 days ago.
> First I want to thank @Coxpal for the generous offer and the exceptional support. I've been really impressed with the support.
> 
> I want to give it a partial review here & now while some things are fresh in my mind.
> 
> I currently have a Blackvue camera, its a quality camera and a quality brand. I bought it because of their reputation. I really had no complaints and have been happy with it.
> 
> After using the Coxpal ad9 I think Blackvue could me much better.
> 
> There's a lot I like about this camera. Some things I knew the Blackvue lacked,, some I didn't.
> 
> First thing I noticed. There's only one cord, a USB c-style cord thats included. This is big.
> 
> (Blackvue 3 cords all unique to blackvue cameras. 1)interior to exterior cameras. 2)A gps antenna that is sold separately, &3) a power cord that needs an aux port. additional power cord was 30 bucks! All come in one size15 ft) my BV cameras and gps antenna are mounted inches apart That's a lot of excess wire.
> 
> I received a hardwire kit today, courtesy of the company and install that as soon as I figure out where I want to mount it.
> 
> The base/mount for the coxpal is the gps antenna. There are 2 power ports, one on the base and one on the camera. The camera can be removed from the base and used anywhere as long as you have a power source.
> 
> They app is very easy to use. You connect your phone to the cam via wifi. You can change settings and veiw/save files.
> The files are organized via the app making it relatively easy to find footage you want to veiw and or save. The app groups them by hour, front veiw. Inside veiw and event.
> View attachment 534113
> 
> 
> The app for the blackvue does not organize the files and its a pain in the ass when I need to find and save a particular ride.
> View attachment 534116
> 
> Its just one long list containing both interior and exterior. Blackvue only records in 2 or 3 minute clips. That's a shit ton of files after 6 -8 hours.
> 
> Another advantage for Coxpal is it marks the files you downloaded. Top right thumbnail in the pic. Blackvue does not. This may seem like a little thing, and I guess it is but it is so helpful. After several hours driving if I want to save a ride or two, i always wind up saving some two or three times and miss other parts. All I have is that list of 2 minute files. Its a pain in the ass. And because of the design of the blackvue camera itself, getting to the memory card is a hassle. So downloading the files I may need is often necessary.
> 
> The coxpal, you can pop off the mount and the card is right there in the slot on the end.
> 
> Another plus is the files 1,3, or 5 minutes are seamless. The blackvue misses a second or so in between files. That may not sound like much but it can be. I had a guy call me an @@@@@@@ and attempt to smack me, he missed and so did my camera, it was right in between files. In that second and a half.
> 
> A big feature that this cam has that the blackvue doesn't, is the ability to mark a file instantly and move it to the event folder.
> So if something happens while driving you press left on the dial on the cam and it locks and moves the file to events for easy viewing/saving later.
> 
> The video quality is great and the night vision is better than my blackvue. As good or better than the blackvue. I will watch some footage on my TV and compare when I can.
> 
> The audio, as noted elsewhere isn't great. I need to use it a little more though. I was erased all the footage I had on it by accident so I can't compare it to anything.
> 
> Overall I think its a great camera along with the app, very user friendly and the support it top notch! My blackvue was at least 2x the price and I feel the coxpal-A9D is better.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your sharing.

You could also touch the housing of our camera when it is working, only a little hot...(our camera is actually a little heavier than others because of its ultra-large heat sink inside)..

Although I can't test it for years to have a definite conclusion, I am confident that its reliability is its top value if compared with any others...


----------



## Young Kim

Boca Ratman said:


> I received the coxpal-A9D 3 days ago.
> First I want to thank @Coxpal for the generous offer and the exceptional support. I've been really impressed with the support.
> 
> I want to give it a partial review here & now while some things are fresh in my mind.
> 
> I currently have a Blackvue camera, its a quality camera and a quality brand. I bought it because of their reputation. I really had no complaints and have been happy with it.
> 
> After using the Coxpal ad9 I think Blackvue could me much better.
> 
> There's a lot I like about this camera. Some things I knew the Blackvue lacked,, some I didn't.
> 
> First thing I noticed. There's only one cord, a USB c-style cord thats included. This is big.
> 
> (Blackvue 3 cords all unique to blackvue cameras. 1)interior to exterior cameras. 2)A gps antenna that is sold separately, &3) a power cord that needs an aux port. additional power cord was 30 bucks! All come in one size15 ft) my BV cameras and gps antenna are mounted inches apart That's a lot of excess wire.
> 
> I received a hardwire kit today, courtesy of the company and install that as soon as I figure out where I want to mount it.
> 
> The base/mount for the coxpal is the gps antenna. There are 2 power ports, one on the base and one on the camera. The camera can be removed from the base and used anywhere as long as you have a power source.
> 
> They app is very easy to use. You connect your phone to the cam via wifi. You can change settings and veiw/save files.
> The files are organized via the app making it relatively easy to find footage you want to veiw and or save. The app groups them by hour, front veiw. Inside veiw and event.
> View attachment 534113
> 
> 
> The app for the blackvue does not organize the files and its a pain in the ass when I need to find and save a particular ride.
> View attachment 534116
> 
> Its just one long list containing both interior and exterior. Blackvue only records in 2 or 3 minute clips. That's a shit ton of files after 6 -8 hours.
> 
> Another advantage for Coxpal is it marks the files you downloaded. Top right thumbnail in the pic. Blackvue does not. This may seem like a little thing, and I guess it is but it is so helpful. After several hours driving if I want to save a ride or two, i always wind up saving some two or three times and miss other parts. All I have is that list of 2 minute files. Its a pain in the ass. And because of the design of the blackvue camera itself, getting to the memory card is a hassle. So downloading the files I may need is often necessary.
> 
> The coxpal, you can pop off the mount and the card is right there in the slot on the end.
> 
> Another plus is the files 1,3, or 5 minutes are seamless. The blackvue misses a second or so in between files. That may not sound like much but it can be. I had a guy call me an @@@@@@@ and attempt to smack me, he missed and so did my camera, it was right in between files. In that second and a half.
> 
> A big feature that this cam has that the blackvue doesn't, is the ability to mark a file instantly and move it to the event folder.
> So if something happens while driving you press left on the dial on the cam and it locks and moves the file to events for easy viewing/saving later.
> 
> The video quality is great and the night vision is better than my blackvue. As good or better than the blackvue. I will watch some footage on my TV and compare when I can.
> 
> The audio, as noted elsewhere isn't great. I need to use it a little more though. I was erased all the footage I had on it by accident so I can't compare it to anything.
> 
> Overall I think its a great camera along with the app, very user friendly and the support it top notch! My blackvue was at least 2x the price and I feel the coxpal-A9D is better.


Just make sure that when you write the review for Amazon to not talk about how great the support was ok? Because reviews like that automatically get held and not published. You're supposed to only mention the product itself.


----------



## Coxpal

A YouTube Review of COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam:


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> I received the coxpal-A9D 3 days ago.
> First I want to thank @Coxpal for the generous offer and the exceptional support. I've been really impressed with the support.
> 
> I want to give it a partial review here & now while some things are fresh in my mind.
> 
> I currently have a Blackvue camera, its a quality camera and a quality brand. I bought it because of their reputation. I really had no complaints and have been happy with it.
> 
> After using the Coxpal ad9 I think Blackvue could me much better.
> 
> There's a lot I like about this camera. Some things I knew the Blackvue lacked,, some I didn't.
> 
> First thing I noticed. There's only one cord, a USB c-style cord thats included. This is big.
> 
> (Blackvue 3 cords all unique to blackvue cameras. 1)interior to exterior cameras. 2)A gps antenna that is sold separately, &3) a power cord that needs an aux port. additional power cord was 30 bucks! All come in one size15 ft) my BV cameras and gps antenna are mounted inches apart That's a lot of excess wire.
> 
> I received a hardwire kit today, courtesy of the company and install that as soon as I figure out where I want to mount it.
> 
> The base/mount for the coxpal is the gps antenna. There are 2 power ports, one on the base and one on the camera. The camera can be removed from the base and used anywhere as long as you have a power source.
> 
> They app is very easy to use. You connect your phone to the cam via wifi. You can change settings and veiw/save files.
> The files are organized via the app making it relatively easy to find footage you want to veiw and or save. The app groups them by hour, front veiw. Inside veiw and event.
> View attachment 534113
> 
> 
> The app for the blackvue does not organize the files and its a pain in the ass when I need to find and save a particular ride.
> View attachment 534116
> 
> Its just one long list containing both interior and exterior. Blackvue only records in 2 or 3 minute clips. That's a shit ton of files after 6 -8 hours.
> 
> Another advantage for Coxpal is it marks the files you downloaded. Top right thumbnail in the pic. Blackvue does not. This may seem like a little thing, and I guess it is but it is so helpful. After several hours driving if I want to save a ride or two, i always wind up saving some two or three times and miss other parts. All I have is that list of 2 minute files. Its a pain in the ass. And because of the design of the blackvue camera itself, getting to the memory card is a hassle. So downloading the files I may need is often necessary.
> 
> The coxpal, you can pop off the mount and the card is right there in the slot on the end.
> 
> Another plus is the files 1,3, or 5 minutes are seamless. The blackvue misses a second or so in between files. That may not sound like much but it can be. I had a guy call me an @@@@@@@ and attempt to smack me, he missed and so did my camera, it was right in between files. In that second and a half.
> 
> A big feature that this cam has that the blackvue doesn't, is the ability to mark a file instantly and move it to the event folder.
> So if something happens while driving you press left on the dial on the cam and it locks and moves the file to events for easy viewing/saving later.
> 
> The video quality is great and the night vision is better than my blackvue. As good or better than the blackvue. I will watch some footage on my TV and compare when I can.
> 
> The audio, as noted elsewhere isn't great. I need to use it a little more though. I was erased all the footage I had on it by accident so I can't compare it to anything.
> 
> Overall I think its a great camera along with the app, very user friendly and the support it top notch! My blackvue was at least 2x the price and I feel the coxpal-A9D is better.


Hello friend,

Pleased to hear that you are satisfied with the video file grouping of our camera, it means my persistence paid off:

1, I can't put up with the grouping structure which is usually seen in other dual dash cameras, i.e. put both front video files and rear video files in one file folder and then distinguish front video file and rear video file by naming them "A" and "B" or "F" and "R".

2, I also can't put up with the Device wifi name (SSID) is a string of messy numbers and letters, just like the picture below, so, the device wifi name(SSID) of our camera has to be simplified "COXPALA9D" only.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> I can't put up with the grouping structure which is usually seen in other dual dash cameras, i.e. put both front video files and rear video files in one file folder and then distinguish front video file and rear video file by naming them


The way you have the files saved is brilliant.

It makes retrieving footage so much easier.

All the files are grouped by the date and hour in which they were recorded. Front and back listed separately

If you manually mark an incident by pressing the,
i believe left button it gets listed in a separate album.

And the files get marked after downloading them.

Because of the the way my Blacvue is set up, it is a project to pull the SD card. Because of this I leave it in and download any questionable rides after I'm done. Sometimes this takes 5 minutes, sometimes an hour and a lot of times. I just dont do it.

Because of how they are listed and add tired to it, it is a pain. Ill miss files, download the same one multiple times or just give up and not download them.

This means if I need the footage after a day or so I'm screwed. which defeats the purpose of have the dashcam.

I really can't overstate how much I like this part of you camera.


----------



## Coxpal

If don't consider other factors, please can I know your choice? the reason? Welcome answers, thanks.

1, Sup cup mount? Adhesive mount?
2, Bigger screen? or small screen? or no screen?


----------



## Young Kim

Boca Ratman said:


> The way you have the files saved is brilliant.
> 
> It makes retrieving footage so much easier.
> 
> All the files are grouped by the date and hour in which they were recorded. Front and back listed separately
> 
> If you manually mark an incident by pressing the,
> i believe left button it gets listed in a separate album.
> 
> And the files get marked after downloading them.
> 
> Because of the the way my Blacvue is set up, it is a project to pull the SD card. Because of this I leave it in and download any questionable rides after I'm done. Sometimes this takes 5 minutes, sometimes an hour and a lot of times. I just dont do it.
> 
> Because of how they are listed and add tired to it, it is a pain. Ill miss files, download the same one multiple times or just give up and not download them.
> 
> This means if I need the footage after a day or so I'm screwed. which defeats the purpose of have the dashcam.
> 
> I really can't overstate how much I like this part of you camera.


It is as you have just mentioned it is an excellent dashcam! I advise any members to try to get it. Especially if our sponsor has any freebies left!


----------



## FLKeys

Coxpal said:


> If don't consider other factors, please can I know your choice? the reason? Welcome answers, thanks.
> 
> 1, Sup cup mount? Adhesive mount?
> 2, Bigger screen? or small screen? or no screen?


1. Mounts are hard as there are so many different windshield designs. In one car my windshield starts to angle away from the mirror pretty fast leaving a long distance between the windshield and the rear view mirror. To mount a camera on the windshield to get the inside footage I want I need to put it pretty low on the windshield. This makes it become an obstruction to my view. Ideally I would like to see multiple options included in the box with a camera. Again, hard area to cover most options.

2. The screen on the Coxpal A9D in my opinion is a good size. I want a screen for PAX to see that I have a camera. Having an option to turn the screen off for those that don't is a good option.

Another feature I would like to see in dash cameras is a better time set up. Let the user set up the time, time zone and day light savings time option. Never fails twice a year I forget to change the time on my dash camera until I go review some footage and see it is an hour off.


----------



## Coxpal

FLKeys said:


> 1. Mounts are hard as there are so many different windshield designs. In one car my windshield starts to angle away from the mirror pretty fast leaving a long distance between the windshield and the rear view mirror. To mount a camera on the windshield to get the inside footage I want I need to put it pretty low on the windshield. This makes it become an obstruction to my view. Ideally I would like to see multiple options included in the box with a camera. Again, hard area to cover most options.
> 
> 2. The screen on the Coxpal A9D in my opinion is a good size. I want a screen for PAX to see that I have a camera. Having an option to turn the screen off for those that don't is a good option.
> 
> Another feature I would like to see in dash cameras is a better time set up. Let the user set up the time, time zone and day light savings time option. Never fails twice a year I forget to change the time on my dash camera until I go review some footage and see it is an hour off.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your answers.

Regarding time set up:

1, Because GPS time is based on UTC, it can NOT set "day light savings time";

2, However, with GPS, no need to set time anymore once you set time zone correctly, because it automatically sync the correct time;

3, Our camera has built-in RTC battery, it saves system time for very long time.

4, At last, there was indeed a bug about the time zone of our previous firmware, you could download the newest firmware from our website and upgrade it, thanks.


----------



## FLKeys

You know another feature I would like to see is a button to start new video files. I archive my video files when I have PAX in the car and as you can imaging those videos over time take up a lot of space on the external hard drive(s). It would be nice if there was a button I could push as I pull up to the Pax to end the current file and start a new one. I could do this before they got in and after they got out and save a lot of storage space later when I transfer files to external USB drive.

Currently I loop my camera in 5 minute files and most of the time there are several minutes of file before the PAX gets in and several minutes of file after they get out. Recently I started turning the camera off and on as I approach the pick-up and also after I drop them off. While it does what I want it is not ideal as a good 30 seconds of footage is missed and everyone knows that is when something is going to happen. A quick push of a button would solve that issue.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> A quick push of a button would solve that issue.


The coxpal has a pause button.


----------



## FLKeys

Boca Ratman said:


> The coxpal has a pause button.
> View attachment 534624


But does that just pause the recording or does it start a new file? I have not opened mine yet, will do it Friday when I have time to figure out haw to install it best for my car.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> But does that just pause the recording or does it start a new file? I have not opened mine yet, will do it Friday when I have time to figure out haw to install it best for my car.


I'm not sure, I'll mess around with it later.



FLKeys said:


> But does that just pause the recording or does it start a new file? I have not opened mine yet, will do it Friday when I have time to figure out haw to install it best for my car.












It does. I have it set to record in one minute files. I just paused / resumed it several times. Each time it started new file.


----------



## FLKeys

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm not sure, I'll mess around with it later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 534632
> 
> 
> It does. I have it set to record in one minute files. I just paused / resumed it several times. Each time it started new file.


Nice so I will still have to pause and un pause, quicker than cycling off and on. I guess I never really looked at the menu for my other camera, it probably does the same thing.


----------



## Trafficat

Coxpal said:


> If don't consider other factors, please can I know your choice? the reason? Welcome answers, thanks.
> 
> 1, Sup cup mount? Adhesive mount?
> 2, Bigger screen? or small screen? or no screen?


1. I've not had good luck with suction cups. The adhesive sounds better, but in the past I've also not had good luck with adhesives. I've got your camera mounted with adhesives for now. One problem is that in many places, attaching an object to the windsheild is illegal, via adhesive or suction cup. There really is no good option because the laws are bad. I mounted my old camera to my rear view mirror for this reason, but I used your adhesive mount this time because it doesn't seem like the cops have been caring about enforcing this law.

2. I'd personally prefer no screen and a smaller camera body.


----------



## FLKeys

Trafficat said:


> ... it doesn't seem like the cops have been caring about enforcing this law.


About 5-6 years ago, I think I was in Wisconsin and got pulled over in my rental car for having a GPS mounted to the windshield with the suction cup mount. Has no idea states had laws against that. Got a verbal warning and the officer pointed out the plastic disk on the dashboard to stick the suction cup to.

Now honestly the GPS mounted on that disk was more of an obstruction than the GPS mounted on the windshield up high to the left of the rear view mirror.


----------



## Coxpal

FLKeys said:


> Nice so I will still have to pause and un pause, quicker than cycling off and on. I guess I never really looked at the menu for my other camera, it probably does the same thing.


Hello friend,

1, Short press "Up" to pause recording, short press "up" again to unpause recording and then generate new video file;

2, Short press "Left" to lock / unlock current video clip, the video file will be saved in "Events" folder, it can't be overwritten by loop recording.

However, I really don't recommend to do so, because frequent operations can easily make mistakes, for example, forgot "unpause" and then there will be no any video files etc...

The reason we use long press "Down" but not short press to "mute" is based on the same consideration, we think it could possibly, easily, mistakenly triggered.

The best solution still is, use a big capacity card, and let the camera record alone, quietly, seamlessly.


----------



## Daisey77

I've attached a link to a clip I saved. I saved the clip because of a close call encounter towards the end but thought I would post it for you guys to see the picture quality. I'm very impressed with the quality but judge for yourself

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zNA2Nky9F83JLgfy7


----------



## Coxpal

Daisey77 said:


> I've attached a link to a clip I saved. I saved the clip because of a close call encounter towards the end but thought I would post it for you guys to see the picture quality. I'm very impressed with the quality but judge for yourself
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/zNA2Nky9F83JLgfy7


Hello friend,

1, Happy to see that you are satisfied with our camera;

2, Besides the camera image quality, I really want to emphasize its reliability, probably we can't feel its importance right now because of winter season now but it is important when used in summer time.


----------



## FLKeys

Daisey77 said:


> I've attached a link to a clip I saved. I saved the clip because of a close call encounter towards the end but thought I would post it for you guys to see the picture quality. I'm very impressed with the quality but judge for yourself
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/zNA2Nky9F83JLgfy7


Somewhere around the 3 minute mark you are approaching a traffic light that looks like it is off, it then turns red, goes off again and comes back red again. What is up with the traffic lights? Or is that the camera not picking up the light?


----------



## Daisey77

FLKeys said:


> Somewhere around the 3 minute mark you are approaching a traffic light that looks like it is off, it then turns red, goes off again and comes back red again. What is up with the traffic lights? Or is that the camera not picking up the light?


I think the yellow lights were burned out. I don't know exactly but that might be part of the confusion because if you notice the cars coming the opposite direction, they turn left right in front of me on my green light. I almost hit the blue car which was the second one turning left. the camera is definitely picking it up because you can see the green and the red show up as the light cycles through.
[


----------



## FLKeys

Daisey77 said:


> I think the yellow lights were burned out. I don't know exactly but that might be part of the confusion because if you notice the cars coming the opposite direction, they turn left right in front of me on my green light. I almost hit the blue car which was the second one turning left. the camera is definitely picking it up because you can see the green and the red show up as the light cycles through.
> [


That was some weird stuff going on there. You could even see the light on the side poll doing the same thing. I noticed the two cars cut in front of you.


----------



## Coxpal

Another YouTube review about our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam:


----------



## FLKeys

Coxpal said:


> However, I really don't recommend to do so, because frequent operations can easily make mistakes, for example, forgot "unpause" and then there will be no any video files etc...


That is why I would like to see a single button that you push to automatically stop and start a new file, this way you don't have to worry about hitting the button twice and making sure it started recording and did not stay in the paused mode.

Not sure how many people out there retain footage long term, for those that do ways to easily cut down of stored files without using editing software is a great option.


----------



## Coxpal

FLKeys said:


> That is why I would like to see a single button that you push to automatically stop and start a new file, this way you don't have to worry about hitting the button twice and making sure it started recording and did not stay in the paused mode.
> 
> Not sure how many people out there retain footage long term, for those that do ways to easily cut down of stored files without using editing software is a great option.


Just curiously wonder how many hard drives did you use? also probably upload to cloud is better? cheaper? safer?

In addition, because the transfer speed is limited by USB2.0 standard, how many hours you usually take to download a for example 128GB micro SDcard?

Expect a future dash cam which supports USB3.0 and then download the video files will be much much faster...


----------



## Meber

Interesting choice of a name


----------



## Coxpal

Meber said:


> Interesting choice of a name


Hello friend, Merry X-mas!

Please could you have a little background explanation regarding the "interesting choice of a name"? thanks very much.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Meber said:


> Interesting choice of a name





Coxpal said:


> Hello friend, Merry X-mas!
> 
> Please could you have a little background explanation regarding the "interesting choice of a name"? thanks very much.


Don't pay any attention to that. Cox is pronounced the same as co ck which is a slang term for a man's private part.


----------



## Coxpal

*Download User Manual* to know details about our camera:

Download "COXPAL" APP from either Google Play or Apple Apple Store and install it, then you could find the User Manual in APP---About---Help;
Directly visit official website www.coxpal.com --- Support---User Manual.


----------



## FLKeys

Coxpal said:


> Just curiously wonder how many hard drives did you use? also probably upload to cloud is better? cheaper? safer?
> 
> In addition, because the transfer speed is limited by USB2.0 standard, how many hours you usually take to download a for example 128GB micro SDcard?
> 
> Expect a future dash cam which supports USB3.0 and then download the video files will be much much faster...


A typical week day for me is to have the app on from 5:00 PM until 11:00 PM. Actual car on and driving is usually around 2 hours. A typical weekend will result in 5-6 hours of drive time.

I rotate 2 256 GB cards. A blank card gets inserted Monday morning, Thursday morning, and Saturday morning. The 256 GB card is typically 1/2 to 3/4 full depending on how much driving I do. It takes me about 10-20 minutes to go through all the files on the camera and delete the ones without riders in the car. At first it took longer, now I have worked out a system and it goes much quicker.

From there I transfer the files from the card to the USB hard drive. I really don't know how long it takes to transfer the files as I start it before I go to bed and let it run at night. From the Windows estimate it looks to be up to 1.5 hours for the files to transfer over.

I have a 2 TB Hard drive that I filled up in about 9 months. I have a second 4 TB Hard drive that I filled up in 1 year as I drove more than I did when I first started. My third drive is a TB Hard drive. Not sure how full it is yet. About a month ago I started turning the camera off and on as the rider approached to and also after I dropped them off to help eliminate record time without a rider in the car. This has helped reduce the the amount of file space needed as there is now minimal dead time at the beginning and end of the ride.

I have not tried uploading to a cloud server, I would imagine the upload time would be a long time as I am in a rural area with slow internet. Plus I am guessing there would be storage fees associated with saving that much data on the cloud.


----------



## Ignatowski

Coxpal said:


> *Suction cup mount and adhesive mount for dash camera, which one you prefer?*
> 
> Adhesive mount Cons:
> 
> Not easy to unmount;
> Leave residues after unmounting and need to clean it


I have used 3M Command Velcro strips: no mess, steady cam, removeable.

People asking about number of hours... those are good questions, but it has nothing to do with this particular camera. All 1080P 30fps cameras use around 4.5GB per hour per camera/direction.


----------



## Coxpal

Ignatowski said:


> I have used 3M Command Velcro strips: no mess, steady cam, removeable.
> 
> People asking about number of hours... those are good questions, but it has nothing to do with this particular camera. All 1080P 30fps cameras use around 4.5GB per hour per camera/direction.


Hello friend,

1, "3M Command Velcro Strips": Please can I have a look at the picture you mount the camera?

2, Regarding recording time for [email protected]: Actually different cameras, different recording time, it depends on the bit rate, generally speaking, the better image quality, the more bit rate required, then more storage space used and then less recording time.


----------



## Coxpal

*Dash Cam can be registered in Uber APP:*


----------



## FLKeys

Coxpal said:


> *Dash Cam can be registered in Uber APP:*
> View attachment 548171
> View attachment 548173


I don't have the dashcam option in my app. iPone latest uber update done. Looks like it might not be available in all markets yet.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> I don't have the dashcam option in my app. iPone latest uber update done. Looks like it might not be available in all markets yet.


Neither do I, Android.


----------



## Coxpal

@Boca Ratman @FLKeys I see, I guess it is only partially available at present? or can be expected to be available in all markets gradually? it is good for all 3-parties after all, isn't it?


----------



## Aniki980

Here's my review for the COXPAL A9D dashcam.

The Coxpal A9D is very easy to setup. It comes with a long USB type-c cable and a port for the cigarette lighter in the car. It also comes with a tool to neatly tuck the routing of the wires behind the weatherstripping. I am not very experienced in wire management but I was able to easily make it look neat with everything provided with the dashcam.

The Quality is very good, I like how it has night vision for the cabin. You get what you pay for in this dashcam. It comes with night vision for the in cabin camera.









This camera was made for Taxi and Rideshare drivers and has vents at the bottom and super capacitors to withstand extended use in cold or hot weather.

The Coxpal dashcam connects to your smartphone through an app. You connect to the dashcam with WiFi and it has many options for the dashcam that you can adjust through the app such as audio recording, quality of the video, parking recording, time zone, if you want to have the dashcam be in km or miles per hour, etc. it's very simple to use and modern.










My only recommendation would be to include a microSD card with an adapter to SD card. I would pay more for the convenience of it being all included in one package.

Overall I would rate this dashcam a 9/10. It really is perfect for rideshare drivers and helps to protect the driver in the case of false accusations or car accidents. I also believe it is tax deductible if it is purchased for business use.

Great dashcam, great price.


----------



## FLKeys

Aniki980 said:


> Here's my review for the COXPAL A9D dashcam.
> 
> The Coxpal A9D is very easy to setup. It comes with a long USB type-c cable and a port for the cigarette lighter in the car. It also comes with a tool to neatly tuck the routing of the wires behind the weatherstripping. I am not very experienced in wire management but I was able to easily make it look neat with everything provided with the dashcam.
> 
> The Quality is very good, I like how it has night vision for the cabin. You get what you pay for in this dashcam. It comes with night vision for the in cabin camera.
> View attachment 551637
> 
> 
> This camera was made for Taxi and Rideshare drivers and has vents at the bottom and super capacitors to withstand extended use in cold or hot weather.
> 
> The Coxpal dashcam connects to your smartphone through an app. You connect to the dashcam with WiFi and it has many options for the dashcam that you can adjust through the app such as audio recording, quality of the video, parking recording, time zone, if you want to have the dashcam be in km or miles per hour, etc. it's very simple to use and modern.
> 
> View attachment 551641
> 
> 
> My only recommendation would be to include a microSD card with an adapter to SD card. I would pay more for the convenience of it being all included in one package.
> 
> Overall I would rate this dashcam a 9/10. It really is perfect for rideshare drivers and helps to protect the driver in the case of false accusations or car accidents. I also believe it is tax deductible if it is purchased for business use.
> 
> Great dashcam, great price.


Thanks for the review, I'm getting ready to right my review as well.

As far as the tax write off portion, I would error on the side of caution and only write off the percent of vehicle usage based of mileage. For example if I used my car 60% for rideshare and 40% for personal use I would only write of 60% of the cost of the camera. I'm not a tax advisor so I could be wrong.


----------



## Boca Ratman

FLKeys said:


> I would only write of 60% of the cost of the camera. I'm not a tax advisor so I could be wrong.


One could say/argue they only bought it for use during rideshare. I wrote off the two prior ones I've purchased, 100% and the cards. I wouldn't own one if I didn't drive rideshare


----------



## Trafficat

Coxpal said:


> @Boca Ratman @FLKeys I see, I guess it is only partially available at present? or can be expected to be available in all markets gradually? it is good for all 3-parties after all, isn't it?


I do not have it in Reno either. Maybe Uber is only providing the option in areas that require consent to record. In Nevada, the driver does not need to get consent.


----------



## FLKeys

Boca Ratman said:


> One could say/argue they only bought it for use during rideshare. I wrote off the two prior ones I've purchased, 100% and the cards. I wouldn't own one if I didn't drive rideshare


I guess a tax professional would be best to ask, I can see it both ways. Most likely one could get away with writing off the whole thing, guess ultimately it would depend on the auditor if you got audited.


----------



## SCdave

Had only a front facing Single Lens DashCam and have wanted a Dual Lens DashCam for awhile. Just got this one installed. So far so good. Bought with the Cable Kit with Fuse and wiring kit for Fuse Box so I can use Parking Mode.
[HR][/HR]
Here's my DashCam basic requirements:
-Capacitor not battery
-Dual Cameras
-IR for inside facing Camera
-Camera body can be removed from window mount
-GPS
-Good WiFi connection from DashCam to my cellphone
-Small body

I've had two Dashcams both only with one forward facing camera. So decided it was time for a dual camera DashCam.

1st requirement was no battery since I live in Southern California and often go to the desert. So I go from hot to extreme heat. It's winter now but my past two Dashcams have been hot to touch year round and this one is almost just ambient temperature.

I drive a Prius and with the inside facing camera I can also see/record out rear
Hatchback and side windows.

I had to have a DashCam where I could easily remove the window mount from the body of the DashCam. With this DashCam, I stuck mount to window. The USB-C power cable plugs into the mount body. I can easily remove and remount DashCam body. I do this when I visit Desert in summer months and when I park on the street.

(I didn't directly mount to windshield with provided Mount. Instead, used a magnetic removable mount I had for a cellphone. I wanted my DashCam to be offset away from windshield to be out of direct sunlight and also adjustable/inside facing camera not blocked by rear view mirror. Already had this magnetic mount from previous DashCam and wanted to use it again).

GPS is internal in DashCam and not an option connected to the USB cable that needs to be mounted somewhere else on front windshield like my last DashCam.

WiFi connection between this DashCam and my cellphone works. Took me a few tries without reading User Guide. I then reread the User Guide and connect everytime now with no problems. My other Dashcams were hit and miss and frustrated me to point I just sometimes gave up. Coxpal Android App is simple to use to view recorded video. Used a 256GB SD Card with no problems.

DashCam User Guide is written in readable English. This also includes the DashCam settings. Logical and well written.

Negatives
-Wish it had 4K camera but that would cost more so I'm happy with 2K on a $150 DashCam. If you just record front facing camera, you get 2K, if you select both front / rear facing dual camera recording, you get 1080p. I'm okay with this also. Recorded video quality is good.
-Inside Camera settings for IR have Auto, Color, or Black & White. I selected Auto which senses day/night. It works but there is a slight purple/pink tint to black n white recording. I'll play with settings some more to see if I can figure this out.

Packaging the DashCam came in was nice. Have had electronics from China with funky cheap packaging. This DashCam packaging was more like a good quality cellphone than a DashCam. Little thing but adds to confidence. Only had for one month so hope initial quality equates to long life of this Dashcam. So far so good.


----------



## Daisey77

SCdave said:


> Had only a front facing Single Lens DashCam and have wanted a Dual Lens DashCam for awhile. Just got this one installed. So far so good. Bought with the Cable Kit with Fuse and wiring kit for Fuse Box so I can use Parking Mode.
> [HR][/HR]
> Here's my DashCam basic requirements:
> -Capacitor not battery
> -Dual Cameras
> -IR for inside facing Camera
> -Camera body can be removed from window mount
> -GPS
> -Good WiFi connection from DashCam to my cellphone
> -Small body
> 
> I've had two Dashcams both only with one forward facing camera. So decided it was time for a dual camera DashCam.
> 
> 1st requirement was no battery since I live in Southern California and often go to the desert. So I go from hot to extreme heat. It's winter now but my past two Dashcams have been hot to touch year round and this one is almost just ambient temperature.
> 
> I drive a Prius and with the inside facing camera I can also see/record out rear
> Hatchback and side windows.
> 
> I had to have a DashCam where I could easily remove the window mount from the body of the DashCam. With this DashCam, I stuck mount to window. The USB-C power cable plugs into the mount body. I can easily remove and remount DashCam body. I do this when I visit Desert in summer months and when I park on the street.
> 
> (I didn't directly mount to windshield with provided Mount. Instead, used a magnetic removable mount I had for a cellphone. I wanted my DashCam to be offset away from windshield to be out of direct sunlight and also adjustable/inside facing camera not blocked by rear view mirror. Already had this magnetic mount from previous DashCam and wanted to use it again).
> 
> GPS is internal in DashCam and not an option connected to the USB cable that needs to be mounted somewhere else on front windshield like my last DashCam.
> 
> WiFi connection between this DashCam and my cellphone works. Took me a few tries without reading User Guide. I then reread the User Guide and connect everytime now with no problems. My other Dashcams were hit and miss and frustrated me to point I just sometimes gave up. Coxpal Android App is simple to use to view recorded video. Used a 256GB SD Card with no problems.
> 
> DashCam User Guide is written in readable English. This also includes the DashCam settings. Logical and well written.
> 
> Negatives
> -Wish it had 4K camera but that would cost more so I'm happy with 2K on a $150 DashCam. If you just record front facing camera, you get 2K, if you select both front / rear facing dual camera recording, you get 1080p. I'm okay with this also. Recorded video quality is good.
> -Inside Camera settings for IR have Auto, Color, or Black & White. I selected Auto which senses day/night. It works but there is a slight purple/pink tint to black n white recording. I'll play with settings some more to see if I can figure this out.
> 
> Packaging the DashCam came in was nice. Have had electronics from China with funky cheap packaging. This DashCam packaging was more like a good quality cellphone than a DashCam. Little thing but adds to confidence. Only had for one month so hope initial quality equates to long life of this Dashcam. So far so good.


Have you figured out how to adjust the inside facing camera?


----------



## Boca Ratman

SCdave said:


> It works but there is a slight purple/pink tint to black n white recording


I have a blackvue and this coxpal. They both put a purple tint to my black seats. Even in the daylight full color video.

Its weird though, its not all black, just the car cloth seats and some of my black shirts. 









Blackvue is above. The seat belt holder and her skirt & purse show black. But my seats look purple.









Heres the coxpal. Again The plastic on the seat belt is black but the seats are purple.


----------



## Coxpal

@Boca Ratman @SCdave

Purple image from inside camera is the normal phenomenon.

Front camera usually has "infrared filter" and accordingly its image is normal;

Inside camera can't have "infrared filter" because inside camera need to use infrared for night vision.

Below is what I searched from internet:

Digital cameras have individual color sensors (generally red green and blue). Different colors of light will excite the corresponding sensor type. For instance purple light will excite blue and red sensors equally. This information will be recorded into the image file. All of the sensor elements (red green and blue) are slightly sensitive to infrared light. In most cameras, the red sensor is most sensitive to infrared light, followed by the blue and then the green sensor. So if the camera is pointed at an infrared light, the sensor records something like 60% red, 30% blue, 10% green. This produces a purplish image.


----------



## Trafficat

Black seats look purple with a camera that detects IR because the seats are designed to reflect rather than absorb infrared. This is so they don't get super hot when your car is sitting in the sun. Some clothes are designed to reflect IR for the same reason, especially athletic clothing that is black.

Some objects look black still because they absorb the IR also.


----------



## Coxpal

Trafficat said:


> Black seats look purple with a camera that detects IR because the seats are designed to reflect rather than absorb infrared. This is so they don't get super hot when your car is sitting in the sun. Some clothes are designed to reflect IR for the same reason, especially athletic clothing that is black.
> 
> Some objects look black still because they absorb the IR also.


&#128077;



Aniki980 said:


> Here's my review for the COXPAL A9D dashcam.
> 
> The Coxpal A9D is very easy to setup. It comes with a long USB type-c cable and a port for the cigarette lighter in the car. It also comes with a tool to neatly tuck the routing of the wires behind the weatherstripping. I am not very experienced in wire management but I was able to easily make it look neat with everything provided with the dashcam.
> 
> The Quality is very good, I like how it has night vision for the cabin. You get what you pay for in this dashcam. It comes with night vision for the in cabin camera.
> View attachment 551637
> 
> 
> This camera was made for Taxi and Rideshare drivers and has vents at the bottom and super capacitors to withstand extended use in cold or hot weather.
> 
> The Coxpal dashcam connects to your smartphone through an app. You connect to the dashcam with WiFi and it has many options for the dashcam that you can adjust through the app such as audio recording, quality of the video, parking recording, time zone, if you want to have the dashcam be in km or miles per hour, etc. it's very simple to use and modern.
> 
> View attachment 551641
> 
> 
> My only recommendation would be to include a microSD card with an adapter to SD card. I would pay more for the convenience of it being all included in one package.
> 
> Overall I would rate this dashcam a 9/10. It really is perfect for rideshare drivers and helps to protect the driver in the case of false accusations or car accidents. I also believe it is tax deductible if it is purchased for business use.
> 
> Great dashcam, great price.


Thanks very much for your review, regarding your recommendation about microSD card:

1, Yes, ideally a microSD card should be included;

2, But an realistic issue for us to add the microSD card is, what size? what brand?


----------



## Coxpal

SCdave said:


> Had only a front facing Single Lens DashCam and have wanted a Dual Lens DashCam for awhile. Just got this one installed. So far so good. Bought with the Cable Kit with Fuse and wiring kit for Fuse Box so I can use Parking Mode.
> [HR][/HR]
> Here's my DashCam basic requirements:
> -Capacitor not battery
> -Dual Cameras
> -IR for inside facing Camera
> -Camera body can be removed from window mount
> -GPS
> -Good WiFi connection from DashCam to my cellphone
> -Small body
> 
> I've had two Dashcams both only with one forward facing camera. So decided it was time for a dual camera DashCam.
> 
> 1st requirement was no battery since I live in Southern California and often go to the desert. So I go from hot to extreme heat. It's winter now but my past two Dashcams have been hot to touch year round and this one is almost just ambient temperature.
> 
> I drive a Prius and with the inside facing camera I can also see/record out rear
> Hatchback and side windows.
> 
> I had to have a DashCam where I could easily remove the window mount from the body of the DashCam. With this DashCam, I stuck mount to window. The USB-C power cable plugs into the mount body. I can easily remove and remount DashCam body. I do this when I visit Desert in summer months and when I park on the street.
> 
> (I didn't directly mount to windshield with provided Mount. Instead, used a magnetic removable mount I had for a cellphone. I wanted my DashCam to be offset away from windshield to be out of direct sunlight and also adjustable/inside facing camera not blocked by rear view mirror. Already had this magnetic mount from previous DashCam and wanted to use it again).
> 
> GPS is internal in DashCam and not an option connected to the USB cable that needs to be mounted somewhere else on front windshield like my last DashCam.
> 
> WiFi connection between this DashCam and my cellphone works. Took me a few tries without reading User Guide. I then reread the User Guide and connect everytime now with no problems. My other Dashcams were hit and miss and frustrated me to point I just sometimes gave up. Coxpal Android App is simple to use to view recorded video. Used a 256GB SD Card with no problems.
> 
> DashCam User Guide is written in readable English. This also includes the DashCam settings. Logical and well written.
> 
> Negatives
> -Wish it had 4K camera but that would cost more so I'm happy with 2K on a $150 DashCam. If you just record front facing camera, you get 2K, if you select both front / rear facing dual camera recording, you get 1080p. I'm okay with this also. Recorded video quality is good.
> -Inside Camera settings for IR have Auto, Color, or Black & White. I selected Auto which senses day/night. It works but there is a slight purple/pink tint to black n white recording. I'll play with settings some more to see if I can figure this out.
> 
> Packaging the DashCam came in was nice. Have had electronics from China with funky cheap packaging. This DashCam packaging was more like a good quality cellphone than a DashCam. Little thing but adds to confidence. Only had for one month so hope initial quality equates to long life of this Dashcam. So far so good.


Regarding 4K camera you mentioned:

1, 4K is clearer than 1080P for sure, but 2 consequent issues have to comprehensively considered:

Heat: Generates more heat and a big challenge for camera's reliability;
Storage: Takes up more storage space and it means less video clips saved.

2, However, 4K is definitely the trend in the coming years, let's expect more good products...

3, In addition, there are many fake 2K or fake 4K cameras in the market, *4K resolution claimed by IMX335 is NOT true; 2K resolution claimed by IMX307 is NOT true:*

4K requires 8-mega pixel image sensor, IMX335 = 5-mega pixel sensor = maximum 2K in 16:9 or 2.5K in 16:10
2K requires 4-mega pixel image sensor, IMX307 = 2-mega pixel sensor = maximum FHD 1080P.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


----------



## FLKeys

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


Yes, I am very happy with mine. I have been using this camera for a month now, it works great, has all the features I want, and is easy to set-up and start using. Both interior and exterior videos are very clear. I highly recommend this camera for anyone looking to add a dash cam to their car.


----------



## Boca Ratman

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


I have one, i like it a lot. 
I have a Blacvue 590 whivh is a great camera and I prefer this one.


----------



## Coxpal

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


I guess you have questions about our camera? if yes, please just let me know, support is always here ^_^


----------



## Daisey77

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


&#128587;‍♀ I've been using it for a month-and-a-half now and I have no complaints. I have not had a "wish I would have had this feature" moment. It has everything we want in a Rideshare camera. The quality of the picture is great too


----------



## Fusion_LUser

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


I've had mine now since November 2020 with no issues at all. The A9D has worked great and no complaints...

(Disclaimer I was provided the camera for free. However this is the camera I will buy for my wife's new car when it arrives.)


----------



## Boca Ratman

NauticalWheeler said:


> Has anybody else gotten one of these cameras yet?


Some of the features i like that may not seem that important but actually are.

● The camera and software are very user friendly. I'm a "I'll figure it out" type rather than a read the manual type. I figured this one out right away.

● The base/mount is a gps antenna. No extra wires to run or additional purchases. 
The camera attaches to and disconnects the base /mount easily and is secure while attached. There is a power port on the base and one one the camera.

● It uses a type-c USB cable for power. This is a really nice feature, really. Huge. You can run the cable and leave it connected to the base then, remove the camera from the base and bring it inside if you want to view/download any files you may want to keep. I know I have spent upward of an hour (sometimes more) sitting in my car in my driveway after getting home at 3am to view and save files from a few potential problematic rides. More than once with my old set up i have decided "oh I'll do it tomorrow" then never do. Kind of defeats the purpose of having a camera. Luckily I have never had an issue in a ride where I was too lazy or forgot to save.

● The coxpal app. Like the camera itself, very user friendly, quick, and simple to use. The best part of the app/software is the way it stores the files. By day and by the hour in that day. Super easy to find a particular ride. AND, it keeps track of files you've viewed and downloaded. 
This may not sound like a big deal but it is. The way BlackVue does it is confusing, especially after driving until 3-4am. One long list of all the files. This has caused me to be supee frustrated more than once sitting in my driveway downloading files and caused me to put it off until tomorrow and then never doing it.

Somewhere in one of the coxpal threads I have screenshots of both brands.

● One cable. The blackvue has 3, power, gps, and interior camera to main camera. In all its about 40 ft of wire and I had it hooked all in the same location. Thats a lot of wire to hide!

● One touch "incident". In the event of something you want to go back and watch, you can simply push the directional button and it saves the file in a separate location.

● The customer service from Mr @Coxpal has been outstanding. Any little question I've had he has answered in detail an quickly via private message. It took 3 days for BlackVue to respond to a question I had and their answer wasn't really satisfactory. I had to figure it out by searching another forum.

The price is great, there's no lithium battery to go bad, like my first camera , falcon 360, did in 6-8 months. It will take up to a 256gb card. The night vision is as good or better than the BlackVue.

I really can't say enough about the way it stores files and tracks the ones you've viewed / downloaded.

Found some screen shots









BlackVue, one continuous list of 100s-1000s of files.









Coxpal separated into one hour folders.


----------



## Trafficat

I've been using the camera for Zoom video chats for my laptop a lot too. It is way better as a webcam than what was built into the laptop.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Trafficat said:


> I've been using the camera for Zoom video chats for my laptop a lot too. It is way better as a webcam than what was built into the laptop.


Does the power port also allow data? Is that how you connect to the computer?


----------



## Trafficat

Boca Ratman said:


> Does the power port also allow data? Is that how you connect to the computer?


Yes. You can transfer data directly from the camera to your computer. But you can also take the memory card out and read the memory card instead if you prefer to leave the camera in your car.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Trafficat said:


> Yes. You can transfer data directly from the camera to your computer. But you can also take the memory card out and read the memory card instead if you prefer to leave the camera in your car.


Nice. I didn't realize it could connect via the cable.

Another thing to like about this one!


----------



## Coxpal

Thanks to you all! Sincerely!

I am happy to hear you are satisfied with our camera.

Getting your trust is happier than making money.

This is a good camera for sure, I am not saying that only we can make a good camera, or I am not saying that our camera is absolutely flawless.

But when we look at the big picture, manufacturers are making quick bucks, it is actually not easy to sit down quietly and make a good product meticulously, from outside to inside...

At least, I didn't see big heat sink + silicone thermal pad + big capacity high temerpature 85℃ supercapacitor in all other similar cameras, I seriously mean "all" but not "some".











Boca Ratman said:


> Nice. I didn't realize it could connect via the cable.
> 
> Another thing to like about this one!


Take the camera home and then:

1, Connect with computer by an USB data cable:

Webcam;
Directly watch or download video files;
2, Connect with a wall charger (5Vdc/2A is needed if 11feet power cable; 5Vdc/1A is enough if 3feet power cable);

A security camera.


----------



## Phoenix123

I got this camera a little while ago and used it for two months and then decided to make sure there was no kinks before I wrote this review. I previously had the Vantrue N2 Pro Dual 1080P Dash Cam

Price - WINNER - COXPAL
*149.99 - 30 making it 119.99 - COXPAL*
169.99 - 10 making it 159.99 - VANTRUE

Features - The features are pretty much the same but you get an added benefit with WIFI with *COXPAL *
Screen Size - Same @ 1.5
Lens - Same @ 1080P
Size - COXPAL dimension are a little smaller @ 4.84 x 0.98 x 1.65 inches vs VANTRUE @ 5.28 x 3.8 x 4.45 inches
Night Vision - Same 
WIFI - COXPAL Yes VANTRUE - No
Looping - Same

After trying out both Cameras they both produce great video in the day and the night and the sound is great and picks up everything. What separated the two is Price, WIFI and one of the most important over looked feature is how it sticks to your window. The Vantrue suction to the window for some reason for me is not that sticky and has fallen down on more than one occasion. The adhesive on the COXPAL cam is A+ once I put it up and used it for just about 2 months I have not had any issues and this is what is keeping it in the car. All other features are pretty much the same and you cant go wrong with either camera when it comes to the picture, but if you were deciding between the two, you can get the same camera for a better price with the added benefit of WIFI and a WAY better adhesive.

If you are doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must.
If you are not doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must for insurance purposes and your own safety 
If you want to go viral one day for the crazy things you see on the street... A dash cam is a must ;- )

COXPAL has my recommendation as one of the best Dash Camera's out


----------



## FLKeys

Phoenix123 said:


> I got this camera a little while ago and used it for two months and then decided to make sure there was no kinks before I wrote this review. I previously had the Vantrue N2 Pro Dual 1080P Dash Cam
> 
> Price - WINNER - COXPAL
> *149.99 - 30 making it 119.99 - COXPAL*
> 169.99 - 10 making it 159.99 - VANTRUE
> 
> Features - The features are pretty much the same but you get an added benefit with WIFI with *COXPAL *
> Screen Size - Same @ 1.5
> Lens - Same @ 1080P
> Size - COXPAL dimension are a little smaller @ 4.84 x 0.98 x 1.65 inches vs VANTRUE @ 5.28 x 3.8 x 4.45 inches
> Night Vision - Same
> WIFI - COXPAL Yes VANTRUE - No
> Looping - Same
> 
> After trying out both Cameras they both produce great video in the day and the night and the sound is great and picks up everything. What separated the two is Price, WIFI and one of the most important over looked feature is how it sticks to your window. The Vantrue suction to the window for some reason for me is not that sticky and has fallen down on more than one occasion. The adhesive on the COXPAL cam is A+ once I put it up and used it for just about 2 months I have not had any issues and this is what is keeping it in the car. All other features are pretty much the same and you cant go wrong with either camera when it comes to the picture, but if you were deciding between the two, you can get the same camera for a better price with the added benefit of WIFI and a WAY better adhesive.
> 
> If you are doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must.
> If you are not doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must for insurance purposes and your own safety
> If you want to go viral one day for the crazy things you see on the street... A dash cam is a must ;- )
> 
> COXPAL has my recommendation as one of the best Dash Camera's out
> 
> View attachment 562393
> 
> 
> View attachment 562395


Another plus for the Coxpal is the Super capacitor over the battery in the Vantrue. I think Vantrue has a capacitor version for more money.


----------



## Coxpal

Phoenix123 said:


> I got this camera a little while ago and used it for two months and then decided to make sure there was no kinks before I wrote this review. I previously had the Vantrue N2 Pro Dual 1080P Dash Cam
> 
> Price - WINNER - COXPAL
> *149.99 - 30 making it 119.99 - COXPAL*
> 169.99 - 10 making it 159.99 - VANTRUE
> 
> Features - The features are pretty much the same but you get an added benefit with WIFI with *COXPAL *
> Screen Size - Same @ 1.5
> Lens - Same @ 1080P
> Size - COXPAL dimension are a little smaller @ 4.84 x 0.98 x 1.65 inches vs VANTRUE @ 5.28 x 3.8 x 4.45 inches
> Night Vision - Same
> WIFI - COXPAL Yes VANTRUE - No
> Looping - Same
> 
> After trying out both Cameras they both produce great video in the day and the night and the sound is great and picks up everything. What separated the two is Price, WIFI and one of the most important over looked feature is how it sticks to your window. The Vantrue suction to the window for some reason for me is not that sticky and has fallen down on more than one occasion. The adhesive on the COXPAL cam is A+ once I put it up and used it for just about 2 months I have not had any issues and this is what is keeping it in the car. All other features are pretty much the same and you cant go wrong with either camera when it comes to the picture, but if you were deciding between the two, you can get the same camera for a better price with the added benefit of WIFI and a WAY better adhesive.
> 
> If you are doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must.
> If you are not doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must for insurance purposes and your own safety
> If you want to go viral one day for the crazy things you see on the street... A dash cam is a must ;- )
> 
> COXPAL has my recommendation as one of the best Dash Camera's out
> 
> View attachment 562393
> 
> 
> View attachment 562395


Hello friend, thanks for your review.

1, Regarding screen comparison: Ours is high definition screen and must be better in screen sharpness.

2, Supercapacitor: Supercapacitor is better than Li battery, our supercapacitor is 7F/85C version, others are usually 70C version, it is better than other supercapacitors as well.

3, Our camera has optimized heat dissipation design, with built-in ultra large heat sink and silicone thermal pad, N2 Pro has nothing (we can see its internals from Youtube videos about replacing Li battery);

4, Image sensor is better, ours is based on Sony IMX335 + Sony IMX307, and theirs is based on OV4689 + IMX323.


----------



## Coxpal

Phoenix123 said:


> I got this camera a little while ago and used it for two months and then decided to make sure there was no kinks before I wrote this review. I previously had the Vantrue N2 Pro Dual 1080P Dash Cam
> 
> Price - WINNER - COXPAL
> *149.99 - 30 making it 119.99 - COXPAL*
> 169.99 - 10 making it 159.99 - VANTRUE
> 
> Features - The features are pretty much the same but you get an added benefit with WIFI with *COXPAL *
> Screen Size - Same @ 1.5
> Lens - Same @ 1080P
> Size - COXPAL dimension are a little smaller @ 4.84 x 0.98 x 1.65 inches vs VANTRUE @ 5.28 x 3.8 x 4.45 inches
> Night Vision - Same
> WIFI - COXPAL Yes VANTRUE - No
> Looping - Same
> 
> After trying out both Cameras they both produce great video in the day and the night and the sound is great and picks up everything. What separated the two is Price, WIFI and one of the most important over looked feature is how it sticks to your window. The Vantrue suction to the window for some reason for me is not that sticky and has fallen down on more than one occasion. The adhesive on the COXPAL cam is A+ once I put it up and used it for just about 2 months I have not had any issues and this is what is keeping it in the car. All other features are pretty much the same and you cant go wrong with either camera when it comes to the picture, but if you were deciding between the two, you can get the same camera for a better price with the added benefit of WIFI and a WAY better adhesive.
> 
> If you are doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must.
> If you are not doing Rideshire / Food Delivery a dash cam is a must for insurance purposes and your own safety
> If you want to go viral one day for the crazy things you see on the street... A dash cam is a must ;- )
> 
> COXPAL has my recommendation as one of the best Dash Camera's out
> 
> View attachment 562393
> 
> 
> View attachment 562395


Forget one important function: COXPAL A9D has built-in GPS included, furthermore, the signal reception capability is also especially optimized.


----------



## Coxpal

Thanks for your feedback @mrpjfresh @Trafficat @FLKeys and the 2nd batch is under production and following 2 aspects will be improved:

*Audio:*

We compared with different dash cameras and we have indeed noticed the volume differences;
We confirm that it is not related to hardware or structure but only the differences in software;
The bigger volume we heard from other dash cameras is because they turn up the gain bigger, accordingly, the audio has more background noise;
The smaller volume we heard from our camera is purer and no background noise;
Accordingly, we will not change this in our official firmware, but we will release an optional firmware if any customers want the bigger volume.

*Key buttons:*

Existing key buttons feel "cheap" when press;
We will add a silicone pad under the key buttons and then no cheap feel anymore, similar to the keys of Apple Shuffle.


----------



## GarryDRT

FLKeys said:


> Yes, I am very happy with mine. I have been using this camera for a month now, it works great, has all the features I want, and is easy to set-up and start using. Both interior and exterior videos are very clear. I highly recommend this camera for anyone looking to add a dash cam to their car.


Great to hear you are very satisfied with the camera so far. We're looking to get this camera as well.


----------



## mrpjfresh

Coxpal said:


> Thanks for your feedback @mrpjfresh @Trafficat @FLKeys and the 2nd batch is under production and following 2 aspects will be improved:
> 
> *Audio:*
> 
> We compared with different dash cameras and we have indeed noticed the volume differences;
> We confirm that it is not related to hardware or structure but only the differences in software;
> The bigger volume we heard from other dash cameras is because they turn up the gain bigger, accordingly, the audio has more background noise;
> The smaller volume we heard from our camera is purer and no background noise;
> Accordingly, we will not change this in our official firmware, but we will release an optional firmware if any customers want the bigger volume.
> 
> *Key buttons:*
> 
> Existing key buttons feel "cheap" when press;
> We will add a silicone pad under the key buttons and then no cheap feel anymore, similar to the keys of Apple Shuffle.


Thanks for the updates and shoutout! I've been steadily using the camera for Uber for the last 6 weeks even though I've had it installed for around 6 months or so. I actually replaced my Blackvue 650 and am now going full time with the Coxpal. I never really took advantage of the remote monitoring/cloud functionality of the BV, so the increase in quality, especially at night, on the A9D made the switch a no brainer. The only thing the BV did better (aside from the obvious cloud capability) was the sound level, but it sounds like you guys already have that issue addressed!

I bought the hardwire kit and now have parking mode enabled and have been trying that. The timelapse option is really cool and a space saver for sure. No issues with battery drain in parking mode either. One thing I really like that almost no other all-in-one dual dash cam units have is that the internal camera is actually on the *left *side. This is nice for those of us you mount the camera towards the passenger side of the windshield as it gives maximum internal cover for faces in the backseat. Good quality, good app, good support - it's a solid camera for rideshare drivers. The only thing I obviously cannot comment on is the longevity but so far, so good!

I definitely have to give you guys props as a company because you are constantly listening to end user feedback, working to improve your product and actually putting out firmware updates. That's unfortunately not always the case in the industry. Keep up the good work! Anyone looking for a dual camera would be happy with the A9D in my opinion. I know the N2 Pro and B2W are popular on here and for good reason; they were ahead of the game and delivered quality cameras specifically for rideshare/taxi drivers. The Coxpal is definitely worthy to be in their class ($100-200 dual IR dash cameras). The fixed nature of the A9D vs the swivel capabilities of the others is the only drawback (for others perhaps, not me) in my experience so far.

The only suggestions I have, after using this camera for awhile, are minimal, but I suppose any feedback helps. 
1) Perhaps an option to make the screen always off/black in the settings unless you press a button. I was thinking about this for parking mode if someone breaks into the car, they are less likely to notice the camera if the screen stays off. 
2) In the hardwire kit, maybe consider a switch to change between a few different voltage levels for automatic shutoff instead of just the default 11.7v.


----------



## Boca Ratman

mrpjfresh said:


> . I actually replaced my Blackvue 650 and am now going full time with the Coxpal.


I too use the coxpal over my blackvue. I didn't have the cloud, did want the expense. I would just make a note of any footage I thought I should save and download it at the end of my driving shift.

One if the things that really stands out to me is the way the coxpal organizes the files.

The blackvue was so damn confusing. One continuous list with only the time stamp to ID them. At 230-330 am (or later )sitting in my driveway it would get so frustrating trying to dl the videos. The Blackvue doesn't note which files you saved, its a confusing list, just a crappy way of storing them. I often saved the same files multiple times by accident, missing the footage I wanted, or just put it off until another time and never saved the footage defeating the purpose of the $600 setup. And to swap the card is such a project, remove from the mount, 3 cables to remove, take the cover off, swap the card, reinstall the cables, blind because of the set up. Pain in the ass.

The coxpal lists them by date and hour, neatly and highlights the files you save as you save them so there's no duplicates or missed footage.

My only complaint was the recording volume which looks like it has been addressed. 
I really like this camera, I have recommended it several times.



Coxpal said:


> Accordingly, we will not change this in our official firmware, but we will release an optional firmware if any customers want the bigger volume.


Is this something existing owners will be able to install?

If so,, when can we expect this?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

mrpjfresh said:


> so the increase in quality, especially at night


Which BV model are you referring to?

The DR750X IR is exceptionally good at night (in and out). It's pricier but worth it from my point of view. I am myself looking to upgrade from my owl cam. The new infrared cameras are amazing.


----------



## Boca Ratman

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Which BV model are you referring to?
> 
> The DR750X IR is exceptionally good at night (in and out). It's pricier but worth it from my point of view. I am myself looking to upgrade from my owl cam. The new infrared cameras are amazing.


Yeah, it's not going to be quite this sharp. This is enhanced just a lot.

The BV is a great system, no doubt. The coxpal is just as good, and so much more user friendly.

With the price difference, forget it, its not even close.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be quite this sharp. This is enhanced just a lot.
> 
> The BV is a great system, no doubt. The coxpal is just as good, and so much more user friendly.
> 
> With the price difference, forget it, its not even close.


Are there any side by side comparisons out there?


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> Is this something existing owners will be able to install?
> 
> If so,, when can we expect this?


The firmware is ready and I will post the download link here tomorrow.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> The firmware is ready and I will post the download link here tomorrow.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mrpjfresh

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Which BV model are you referring to?
> 
> The DR750X IR is exceptionally good at night (in and out). It's pricier but worth it from my point of view. I am myself looking to upgrade from my owl cam. The new infrared cameras are amazing.


I believe Boca and I both had the 650 Dual Channel IR. There *was* a noticeable increase in attention to quality improvements at night when they released the 750; they even added a specific option to enable called Night Mode or something to boost low light performance. You can see side by side comparisons on Youtube here (650 vs 750 at night). That said, the Coxpal is still on par or even better in my opinion and at least 1/3 - 1/4 cheaper. I'm not trying to dismiss Blackvue as they are a tried and tested brand and my 650 still works great after 3-4 years in service doing Uber! It is just that unless you plan to take advantage of the cloud integration, made easier with the newer LTE models that accept the sim cards, there are better and much cheaper alternatives today (thankfully!).

I don't want to speak for Boca, but back when I started, almost 5 years ago, there were only maybe 2 real options for Uber/Lyft drivers that had dual cameras with internal IR illumination. It was kind of like finding a decent rideshare insurance policy, at least here in NC. You can actually go back a few years and see threads here (if they're still around) where we were talking about aftermarket IR illuminators and ways to rig them up in our vehicles, lol. But, you are completely right. Some of the new options truly are incredible especially for the price. I guess it is like any technology. When the 4k televisions came out, they were not affordable to the average Joe and now, only a few years later, sure are.


----------



## Boca Ratman

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't want to speak for Boca, but back when I started, almost 5 years ago, there were only maybe 2 real options for Uber/Lyft drivers that had dual cameras with internal IR illumination.


I bought my 1st DC in 2015. It was a falcon 360 dual. It clips over the rearveiw mirror and had a built in monitor. I thought it so high tech &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;
The Florida sun got to the battery after 2-2.5 years. It started working intermittently. It wouldn't turn on sometimes for weeks then it would work fine for weeks, sometimes a day or two. I never had issues w/pax so I just went with it. Then, I had a pax accused me of touching her, being sexually suggestive and following her into her job. Luckily, the camera was working. As poor as the coverage of that camera was it was enough to prove she was lying, she sat in the back, (said she sat upfront, I only said hi and bye, camera got that, and I dropped her off and left it showed that. )

The day I was cleared I ordered the BV, not so much to protect my uber gig, but because it's not much of a stretch to go from lying for a $20 refund to lying for a lawsuit.










I still have it, got used to the oversized mirror and mounted the interior BV cam in top of it.

I think i do have the 650, I don't remember. Edit, nope I see from footage I have a 590.

If the 750 is that crisp with its inside cam, that's impressive but I'm sure there was additional lighting for that sample.

I'm really impressed with the coxpal, for the money even if the quality of the interior night vision is somewhst better the savings more than make up for it. Plus it's just so much more user friendly.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Are there any side by side comparisons out there?


My old phone that I used for storage and viewing footage took a shit and I can't find the tool to pop open the storage compartment to swap cards, and I don't know if I have any side by side interior night clips saved. I have some night footage from both but at different times. 
Coxpal this was on a super dark road, I know not much to see but it shows how well it does light up the interior. 









BV. This was in a busy lit up corner but at night. She's molesting me! See how I'm leaning away leaning away. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514; she was fun.










This one was pretty dark, my lense may have been dirty or it lost some quality playing on the phone and then screenshot. The video is a little better usually but the night vision quality shows true.

Actually, you can tell there is outside light shining on her . I'll find a better example.


----------



## Coxpal

@Boca Ratman @Trafficat @mrpjfresh

Hello all friends, following 2 links of 2 firmwares which we improved the sound levels by turning up the gain:

Turning up the gain a little: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ba9AEyRToh-ctc1XhrhmAZDDL42PX7u5/view?usp=sharing
Turning up the gain a little bigger: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v_SImWfy3iPKzyulQOB5KDdsMY9wG2on/view?usp=sharing
Welcome feedback and we can still improve it, thanks very much for your continuous support.


----------



## Coxpal

mrpjfresh said:


> The only thing I obviously cannot comment on is the longevity but so far, so good!


The part I am most proud of is the reliability of our camera, like I showed in my previous posts, you could see ultra big heat sink, silicone thermal pad, 85C supercapacitor, I do believe that our camera works much cooler than any other similars, however, because this part is invisible, frankly speaking, I feel a little hard to let customers to know / to understand this huge advantage.


mrpjfresh said:


> 1) Perhaps an option to make the screen always off/black in the settings unless you press a button. I was thinking about this for parking mode if someone breaks into the car, they are less likely to notice the camera if the screen stays off.


In normal recording mode, the screen can be 1minute / 3 minutes off by settings;
In parking recording mode, the screen is also off after 15 minutes, the parking indicator can also be off optionally.


mrpjfresh said:


> 2) In the hardwire kit, maybe consider a switch to change between a few different voltage levels for automatic shutoff instead of just the default 11.7v.


Yes, a switch to change the voltage levels is much better, but much expensive, and that's why we didn't choose this version as standard hardwire kit.


----------



## Coxpal

*Off topic:*

Share a beautiful song named "Forever Young" to you all which I accidentally found on YouTube which I can't help listening to it many times, hope you enjoy it as well, especially when you are in driving ^_^


----------



## Coxpal

*Daylight Savings Time*

Because camera GPS time is based on UTC (Coordinated Universal Time) and it is 1 hour behind Daylight Savings Time.

The solution is, *change camera GPS time zone to a previous one*, to have the correct local time in Daylight Savings Time.

We will add this tip in our user manual as well. Thanks.


----------



## Coxpal

The camera can be *connected with the computer directly via an USB cable*, and then:

Can be a portable USB disk, to watch recordings in microSD card directly; to download the *.bin* firmware to the camera directly, it means no need an extra card reader.
Can be a web cam.


----------



## Coxpal

COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam additional 30% off deal for UP.net members only:

30% OFF Code: *COXPALA9D*
Code Validity: *2021, June 20, 23:59PM*


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Coxpal said:


> *Off topic:*
> 
> Share a beautiful song named "Forever Young" to you all which I accidentally found on YouTube which I can't help listening to it many times, hope you enjoy it as well, especially when you are in driving ^_^


Very pretty song. I first heard it when it was featured in the movie Napoleon Dynamite.

They need to make a sequel. Napoleon, Kip, Pedro, and Uncle Rico would all be Uber drivers. Deb would be a Lyft driver.


----------



## _Tron_

Coxpal said:


> Can be a web cam.


Excuse me. I read only the first few replies, and then the last few replies. Can be a web cam. Has the camera been upgraded to be cloud capable?


----------



## Coxpal

_Tron_ said:


> Excuse me. I read only the first few replies, and then the last few replies. Can be a web cam. Has the camera been upgraded to be cloud capable?


Hello, thanks for your inteesting on our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam.

1, The camera is *NOT* cloud capable.

2, In addition, here's a post which I especially explained the *differences between WiFi dash cam, IP camera and Cloud dash cam*:








Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam


The solution to this would be to use the driver's cellphone as a WiFi Direct hotspot with the dashcam as the client, and then simply use the phone's data plan to upload video to the cloud. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. Thanks for your message. Yes, to realize "cloud storage" + "remote monitor"...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## crackedrider

Hello, i am getting "sd card error".

I am using samsung evo, 256gb.

It works fine when I connect to my laptop.

What's wrong here?


----------



## FLKeys

crackedrider said:


> Hello, i am getting "sd card error".
> 
> I am using samsung evo, 256gb.
> 
> It works fine when I connect to my laptop.
> 
> What's wrong here?


I would suggest formatting the card in your laptop twice and then formatting it in the camera.


----------



## Coxpal

crackedrider said:


> Hello, i am getting "sd card error".
> 
> I am using samsung evo, 256gb.
> 
> It works fine when I connect to my laptop.
> 
> What's wrong here?


Thanks for your message and also thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam, for your question about SD card error:

1, Please can I ask if you have formatted the microSD card? *How to format: camera main menu---System Settings----Format*; Please always buy *original microSD card from official stores* and* DO NOT buy the microSD card from Ebay, Wish etc, because quite easy to receive fake ones*;

2, *Please could you try with other microSD cards*? Generally speaking, if still "SD card error" after formatting, it is most probably a problem of microSD card itself. 

However, if it is indeed a dash cam problem, please also don't worry, we always stand behind our product, we will assist you to solve any product related problems, till you are completely satisfied with our product.


----------



## Boca Ratman

crackedrider said:


> Hello, i am getting "sd card error".
> 
> I am using samsung evo, 256gb.
> 
> It works fine when I connect to my laptop.
> 
> What's wrong here?


Needs to be formatted 1st. 
Fat 32 format it on your computer.


----------



## Boca Ratman

I had an issue with in a last month, actually was the end of May. Nothing really entertaining to the ride, just loud, rude & obnoxious. I ended the ride early and sent some feedback to Uber after rating rating them a 1 and also typed up a complaint. Uber in their infinite wisdom chose to contact the rider almost immediately. The same rider then filed a complaint against me. My account was suspended pending an investigation. I had to wait to be contacted by Uber for an investigation. Thanks to the brilliant and simple organization of the files in the coxpal ad9 I was prepared and had the footage already uploaded to Google Drive. And sent the rep the links while I was on the phone with her. 

15 -20 minutes later I was exonerated and back online. 

This is really an excellent camera and very user friendly. I consider a dashcam a must have for rideshare. 

If pax will lie for a refund or retaliation Its not much of a stretch that someone would tell a bigger lie for a bigger payday. Protect yourself, legally. One false allegation could ruin your life.


----------



## crackedrider

thanks. i got it working.


----------



## Coxpal

crackedrider said:


> thanks. i got it working.


Pleased to receive your good news.

Or if you have any questions about our camera, please just let me know, support is always here.


----------



## New2This

Just installed this yesterday. So far I like it infinitely better than my old clunky Falcon.

It's much smaller and compact. 

I like that you can format the card in camera.

I'm not driving riders so I don't need interior recording because I won't misbehave. I just want it for if/when some Karen on her cellphone blows a stop sign and hits me (which has happened before).

I set it to front camera only in settings. When I turn the car on (I have it going into the charger that's only active when car is on) it goes to the split screen, then I press the right button and it goes to front camera only.

Am I doing something wrong, or does it go to that because power was cut?

So far 5* for this device from me.


----------



## Coxpal

New2This said:


> Just installed this yesterday. So far I like it infinitely better than my old clunky Falcon.
> 
> It's much smaller and compact.
> 
> I like that you can format the card in camera.
> 
> I'm not driving riders so I don't need interior recording because I won't misbehave. I just want it for if/when some Karen on her cellphone blows a stop sign and hits me (which has happened before).
> 
> I set it to front camera only in settings. When I turn the car on (I have it going into the charger that's only active when car is on) it goes to the split screen, then I press the right button and it goes to front camera only.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or does it go to that because power was cut?
> 
> So far 5* for this device from me.


Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam.

For your question about screen display:

1, If you set [email protected] or FHD [email protected], it means the front camera records only.

2, Accordingly, when camera is powered on, a "Picture in Picture" displays on screen and then the small picture disappears quickly, it is normal;

3, If you set FHD [email protected] dual, it means both front camera and inside camera record, and accordingly, when the camera is powered on, the "Picture in Picture" displays on screen, and you could switch "pictures" by short press right button.


----------



## Nythain

Got my A9D installed the other day so here's a brief opinion piece.
Pros:
This thing is small. A lot smaller than I expected for a dual cam. (The wife didn't even see/notice it when she got in the car after I got it installed).
Comes with everything you could need (except hardwire kit sold separately just like every other cam).
GPS in mount (unlike competitor who requires a separate mount for gps)
App and Wifi. Sort of neat. Not incredibly practical to connect phone to a wifi without internet but it makes for quick viewing of a video or some settings adjustments a lot easier than navigating the unit.
Adjustable interior camera. This allowed for central placement on the windshield for a nice frontal image and slight adjustment to interior to fine tune cabin angle.

Cons:
Wasn't the biggest fan of the d-pad. Especially with buttons having multiple purposes based on short and long presses. Keep locking videos and muting trying to open the menu or turn on wifi, etc.
Default exposure seemed a little dark imo. Easily solved by upping the exposure value to preference so not really a con i guess.

No Opinion Yet:
Temperature range. Since it's new I haven't been able to put it through the ringer with our extreme temps here, though I will say both the adhesive mount and the unit itself survived the last couple days of our 98F heatwave. That's promising.
Video/Image quality. I've played around with it a little and previewed some videos and things seem ok, especially after fine tuning. License plates are a bit hard to make out if they're not right up in front of you. Also, sunsets create some serious shadows making license plates harder to make out. But again, not really been long enough or needed yet to know if image quality is sufficient.
Customer Support. Since it's new and worked out of box I haven't had a need for support yet. Everything for setup was well documented in the manual so no questions or concerns there. They seem pretty promising in the dept though, active here and other places.

Overall for the price, I am quite pleased with my choice. Anyone in the market for a 1080p front and interior dash cam should give them a serious consideration.


----------



## crackedrider

I got this camera a few months back.

It's awesome.

The resolution is great when I got back to look at the videos. It also captures all of the inside of the car. 

Im glad I purchased it.


----------



## New2This

@Coxpal another question for you. 

Do you sell the mount for windshield separately? This:










I recently took it out of the car I was using it in and put it in a different car. I'm assuming I can only do that so many times before the adhesive is useless.

Since I drive different cars I was thinking just have mounts in each car and move the dashcam unit from car to car.

Can I order the mount by itself? If so where and how much?


----------



## Coxpal

New2This said:


> @Coxpal another question for you.
> 
> Do you sell the mount for windshield separately? This:
> 
> View attachment 614156
> 
> 
> I recently took it out of the car I was using it in and put it in a different car. I'm assuming I can only do that so many times before the adhesive is useless.
> 
> Since I drive different cars I was thinking just have mounts in each car and move the dashcam unit from car to car.
> 
> Can I order the mount by itself? If so where and how much?


Hello,

Regarding the GPS mount, sorry that we don't sell it separately at present, but we will definitely consider to sell it on Amazon in the near future, thanks.


----------



## New2This

Coxpal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Regarding the GPS mount, sorry that we don't sell it separately at present, but we will definitely consider to sell it on Amazon in the near future, thanks.


Please do, and announce it here.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has multiple vehicles and would like to bring the dashcam instead of having to buy multiple dashcams.


----------



## Coxpal

New2This said:


> Please do, and announce it here.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who has multiple vehicles and would like to bring the dashcam instead of having to buy multiple dashcams.


Yes, we will announce here when it is available.

Actually you are indeed not the only one who need an extra GPS mount, we received same requests from other customers several times already.


----------



## Nythain

Follow up on my review. Sorry coxpal but you get a ding here. Many times ive started my car only to get a red mph. Your gps is sub par. One time i drove 20 miles between 20 and 65 mph before it finally started registering mph and location. Not the biggest flaw but probably something you should look in to.

Bonus, a sturdier mount. Maybe less adjustment is actually better cause after many rides things get blury from mount wiggle. Just some observations/suggestions. Still happy with my unit.


----------



## Coxpal

Nythain said:


> Follow up on my review. Sorry coxpal but you get a ding here. Many times ive started my car only to get a red mph. Your gps is sub par. One time i drove 20 miles between 20 and 65 mph before it finally started registering mph and location. Not the biggest flaw but probably something you should look in to.
> 
> Bonus, a sturdier mount. Maybe less adjustment is actually better cause after many rides things get blury from mount wiggle. Just some observations/suggestions. Still happy with my unit.


Hello,

Thanks so much for your feedback, regarding GPS performance:

1, MPH in* red* means *GPS didn't position*;

2, MPH in *green* means* GPS positioned successfully*;

3, Generally speaking, GPS positioning usually takes about *1-3 minutes*, it depends on a variety of conditions, such as:

Tall buildings on both sides of the road;
Thick cloud in the sky;
Tinted windscreen;
etc.

4, Anyway, our camera GPS must perform excellently if compared with any other rival's, due to a series of optimization:

Optimized signal interference to the minimum by full shielding;
Adopt high performance GPS chip from top supplier named "MTK";
Furthermore, below a picture FYI, its our own GPS testing and you could see its highest value is *47* (meanwhile, as far as I know, the value of the overwhelming majority of other GPS dash cameras hardly reach to *40*).


----------



## Boca Ratman

Nythain said:


> Bonus, a sturdier mount. Maybe less adjustment is actually better cause after many rides things get blury from mount wiggle.


Sounds like it's your car.


----------



## Illini

Is this company out of business already? The dash cam is no longer available.


----------



## Coxpal

Illini said:


> Is this company out of business already? The dash cam is no longer available.


Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL dash cam:

1, Our Dual Dash Cam COXPAL A9D is out of stock and furthermore, we will stop selling it in the future;

2, Instead, our newly developed *3-channel dash cam COXPAL A11T ([email protected] + [email protected] + [email protected] + GPS + WiFi + Infrared night vision) *will be available on Amazon soon, welcome your order at that time ^_^


----------



## New2This

Illini said:


> Is this company out of business already? The dash cam is no longer available.


@Coxpal contacted me about testing a new dashcam a while back.

They've always been very responsive.


----------



## New2This

Illini said:


> Is this company out of business already? The dash cam is no longer available.


See:



Coxpal said:


> Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL dash cam:
> 
> 1, Our Dual Dash Cam COXPAL A9D is out of stock and furthermore, we will stop selling it in the future;
> 
> 2, Instead, our newly developed *3-channel dash cam COXPAL A11T ([email protected] + [email protected] + [email protected] + GPS + WiFi + Infrared night vision) *will be available on Amazon soon, welcome your order at that time ^_^
> View attachment 644331
> View attachment 644332
> View attachment 644333


Can't wait to test it


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL dash cam:
> 
> 1, Our Dual Dash Cam COXPAL A9D is out of stock and furthermore, we will stop selling it in the future;
> 
> 2, Instead, our newly developed *3-channel dash cam COXPAL A11T ([email protected] + [email protected] + [email protected] + GPS + WiFi + Infrared night vision) *will be available on Amazon soon, welcome your order at that time ^_^
> View attachment 644331
> View attachment 644332
> View attachment 644333


3 channel ? Nice. Is the 3rd for interior or exterior?


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> 3 channel ? Nice. Is the 3rd for interior or exterior?


Yes, it is 3-channel dash cam for front + inside + rear, the 3rd is "the rear one".


----------



## Illini

Thanks. My Vantrue cam is starting to fail, so depending on price, I may give this new one a shot.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> Yes, it is 3-channel dash cam for front + inside + rear, the 3rd is "the rear one".


Very nice. When do you think they will be available?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Coxpal said:


> Yes, it is 3-channel dash cam for front + inside + rear, the 3rd is "the rear one".


When will the new model be available?


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> When will the new model be available?


The new 3-channel camera is expected to be launched on Amazon within about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## New2This

Coxpal said:


> The new 3-channel camera is expected to be launched on Amazon within about 5-6 weeks.


Keep us posted


----------



## Boca Ratman

Hey @Coxpal how are you? It's been a while. 
Any idea when the new cam will be available?


----------



## Coxpal

Boca Ratman said:


> Hey @Coxpal how are you? It's been a while.
> Any idea when the new cam will be available?


Hi, new COXPAL A11T 3-channel dash cam is now being produced and it will be available on Amazon very very soon.

*Always welcome questions! *and your patient waiting will be greatly appreciated. thanks very much...

Still excellent heat dissipation design:























GPS Player which supports 3-channel play simultaneously:


----------



## Coxpal

Hi everyone,

Finally our 3-channel dash cam is released, especially created thread for it for discussions ^_^

COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam is finally released! | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)


----------

